# AEW 15/07: Fight for the Fallen Discussion Thread



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really looking forward to FTR vs. Lucha Bros.

Will no doubt be the MOTN.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This should be a really good show.

It will also have been 3 months since Black Wednesday. Surprise appearances, anyone?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

FTR-Lucha Bros and Moxley-Cage are two matches I'm very much looking forward to; these are the types of matches that should be going 15+ minutes.

Cody vs. Sonny should not go more than 5 minutes, but it will.

I do not look forward to seeing Kenny Omega selling for Marko Stunt; I really want to get excited for JE, but the inclusion of Stunt kills any anticipation I have for them and I hate that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show looks awesome. Strong card for a TV special. Surprised nothing else has been announced though. 4 matches over 2 hours seems a little light.

-Cage vs Moxley has had another week of build, meaning that they hopefully got the chance to plan even more for what they want to do for the match as far as spots and whatnot. Should be a hard-hitting heavyweight fight much like all of Moxley's title defense thus far. I think this one has the potential to be really good. Don't care for the FTW Title stuff though. My prediction is that Darby Allin screws Cage (it's kind of obvious now) so that Cage doesn't lose clean and so that the Darby/Cage feud can start going into All Out, which should be good. Cant' wait.

-FTR vs Lucha Bros is a PPV level dream match. This is gonna steal the show no doubt and will be one of the best matches of the year. Gonna be crazy. I have no idea which way they go with this. Do you have Lucha Bros pick up the win or FTR? And how? Seems like the Lucha Bros are being built back up now that Pentagon is back in the country and FTR has been on a hot streak too. This one is very unpredictable. Maybe the Young Bucks turn heel and screw FTR.

-The Elite vs Jurassic Express should be good if Marko doesn't get crazy amounts of in-ring time. 5/6 guys in this match are some of the best in the company and they will for sure make this a good one. But fuckin Marko Stunt is the sore thumb here. Regardless, it'll be good.

-Cody vs Kiss, the most controversial match of the night lol. Should be a good match, I would have picked someone else but here we are. Hopefully it doesn't go more than 7- 8 minutes. If they let Kiss show the tougher side he has shown on DARK, I don't think people would have a problem with it. Everyone is expecting him to just be flamboyant af, but he has already shown that he can go and be serious in the ring on DARK, and after all the flak he's been getting, I'm sure he's gonna want to prove people wrong. This will be better than most think it'll be.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He didn’t show the tough side in his tag match vs Dark Order.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Strong card

its also been announced that “Jericho has something to say”

Sonny has a hard-hitting aggressive side - hope its brought out in this match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> He didn’t show the tough side in his tag match vs Dark Order.


What I'm saying is that he HAS shown his tough side multiple times in the past, so in the biggest match of his career I'm pretty sure he will show that side again.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AEW is lucky to have its biggest star/draw back on the show. They desperately needed him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> AEW is lucky to have its biggest star/draw back on the show. They desperately needed him.


When I read that I was thinking PAC, even though he's clearly not their biggest star/draw lol.

Fuck I miss my boy PAC. I'm gonna mark out heavy when he comes back.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

4 matches? Hmm...something else should be happening.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This show looks awesome. Strong card for a TV special. Surprised nothing else has been announced though. 4 matches over 2 hours seems a little light.
> 
> -Cage vs Moxley has had another week of build, meaning that they hopefully got the chance to plan even more for what they want to do for the match as far as spots and whatnot. Should be a hard-hitting heavyweight fight much like all of Moxley's title defense thus far. I think this one has the potential to be really good. Don't care for the FTW Title stuff though. My prediction is that Darby Allin screws Cage (it's kind of obvious now) so that Cage doesn't lose clean and so that the Darby/Cage feud can start going into All Out, which should be good. Cant' wait.
> 
> ...





NXT Only said:


> 4 matches? Hmm...something else should be happening.


This is the full card here. Nightmare Sisters in action and Jericho has something to say. Not sure what that is, doubt it'll be anything huge, similar to Tazz and his "big" announcement last week. Nightmare Sisters in action probably means just a squash match, I'm hoping it's not but after last week with Nyla I don't want to set myself up for disappointment again. 

The rest of the show look pretty good. 

Cody/Sony - Like you say this shoulnt go longer than 7 mins. I'm hoping this match is more used to set up Cody's next feud (Archer, Brodie) 

Elite/JE - Should be a great match, just keep Stunt away as much as possible. 

FTR/Lucha Bros - This is the match I'm really looking forward to, this has real potential to be one of the best matches of 2020. Hopefully this gets 20 mins at least. 

Mox/Cage - The buildup hasn't been great, but same thing was said about Mox/Brodie and they still delivered a great match. I can see this also being a good match. Mox wins and moves on to (hopefully) MJF and Cage feuds with Allin. 

Looking forward to this show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If this is an example of a good card, I'd hate to see a bad one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

taker1986 said:


> This is the full card here. Nightmare Sisters in action and Jericho has something to say. Not sure what that is, doubt it'll be anything huge, similar to Tazz and his "big" announcement last week. Nightmare Sisters in action probably means just a squash match, I'm hoping it's not but after last week with Nyla I don't want to set myself up for disappointment again.
> 
> The rest of the show look pretty good.
> 
> ...


Surprise debut during Jericho's promo. Expecting it.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Why isn't QT back? NIghtmare Sisters should face a proper team for event.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> This is the full card here. Nightmare Sisters in action and Jericho has something to say. Not sure what that is, doubt it'll be anything huge, similar to Tazz and his "big" announcement last week. Nightmare Sisters in action probably means just a squash match, I'm hoping it's not but after last week with Nyla I don't want to set myself up for disappointment again.
> 
> The rest of the show look pretty good.
> 
> ...



I wonder what Jericho has to say. Is it regarding Tyson or his next feud for All Out? Is it regarding the Inner Circle and how Hager has seemingly moved on with Santana/Ortiz losing matches and Sammy being gone? I think that's the most likely scenario. Maybe a "State of the Inner Circle" address. The Nightmare Sisters thing is probably just to advance the storyline between the 4. They'll be facing jobbers, Brandi sucks in the ring but I love seeing her.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Weird that FTW title was debuted a week before Cage should be losing to Moxley. Does Moxley claim it then? Wouldn't it have been better to have waited to announce it after the Mox/Cage match, maybe have a disputed finish or the first DQ result that would have Taz then declare Cage doesn't care about DQ's - he's FTW. And then FTW could have been the hardcore/no DQ title that wouldn't be officially sanctioned by AEW. 

Zero interest in Sonny Kiss vs Cody. TNT Title is already garbage with all these low level defenses. Only hope here is it's a head fake announced match to hide a mystery opponent. Not realistically happening though. 

Lucha Brothers vs FTR could be really good, could be a train wreck. I think there will be a "storyline" finish here regarding the lack of control and enforcement of rules by the referee. 

The Elite are trolls, so expect all will be selling their ass of for Marko during the match. Not sure the point of the match really - what storyline can grow from here? Maybe set up a title match for Jurassic Express? But that means Omega eats a pin - that better not happen.



JBLGOAT said:


> Why isn't QT back? NIghtmare Sisters should face a proper team for event.


He has COVID. DDP sorta outed that fact, not sure it was public otherwise.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Surprise debut during Jericho's promo. Expecting it.





prosperwithdeen said:


> I wonder what Jericho has to say. Is it regarding Tyson or his next feud for All Out? Is it regarding the Inner Circle and how Hager has seemingly moved on with Santana/Ortiz losing matches and Sammy being gone? I think that's the most likely scenario. Maybe a "State of the Inner Circle" address. The Nightmare Sisters thing is probably just to advance the storyline between the 4. They'll be facing jobbers, Brandi sucks in the ring but I love seeing her.


My guess would be something Tyson related for All Out. 

I don't think it'll be a surprise/Debut. Miro has Covid so whether he's signed or not he's ruled out of appearing on this show and I doubt AEW are brave enough to swerve us with having Miro faking that he has it to throw us off from thinking he'll show up. Personally I would love it if they did something controversial like that but you know the Backlash they'd get on social media would be huge and it'll get shit on completely.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> 4 matches? Hmm...something else should be happening.


well..... John Cena’s contract just expired


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

La Parka said:


> If this is an example of a good card, I'd hate to see a bad one.


Exactly how are people saying this is a strong card the only two matches worth watching are FTR and the main event.

the rest is a real throwaway.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Exactly how are people saying this is a strong card the only two matches worth watching are FTR and the main event.
> 
> the rest is a real throwaway.


Strong for a free Dynamite TV special is what I mean. For an actual PPV it would be weak.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt are featured on this “special” when them being on a regular Dynamite would drag the overall show down a couple notches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt are featured on this “special” when them being on a regular Dynamite *would drag the overall show down a couple notches.*


Yeah sure....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Yeah sure....


You disagree?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Has the makings of a very good show if things are executed well.

*I don't know what to expect from Mox vs. Cage. If you've watched Cage long enough, you know he can be exposed in longer matches. He's been fine squash matches and a quick stint in the ladder match. But the longer a match goes, the more chance there is he gets blown up and the whole match slows down. And I don't know if Mox will be his best dance partner because Moxley, at least height wise, is about the same size as Cage. So I don't know if Cage will be able to execute all of his shit on Mox. I think for this match to be it's best this has to be like the Brodie vs. Mox match and just make a wild brawl that borders on being a No DQ match.

AEW kind of has booked themselves into a corner here because either Mox's reign ends before it should they make another monster lose their first big match after a month with company (see Brodie and Archer). In the end, they have to stay with Mox as champion for at least now.

*FTR vs. Lucha Bros should be great. I expect a lot of spots in tune with FTR following the rules and Lucha Bros working outside them or ignoring them. I would have had Lucha Bros winning to go onto challenge Omega & Page at All Out but I can't say FTR should lose again, so I'll pick them.

*Like the 8 man tag last week, Omega & The Bucks vs. Jurassic Express will be your car crash, junk food match. Should probably be an easy win for the Elite, though after JB and Luchasaurus beat MJF and Wardlow, maybe they win here to keep the momentum going.

*I think Cody vs. Kiss could be good. I know some aren't fans of Kiss and I don't care for things like the stinkface spot either, but when he's on he can be really good. I just wonder what does Cody do from here going into All Out after they win here.

And finally, I believe 7/15 is the day where the released WWE wrestlers can start working, so wouldn't be surprised if we get someone on tomorrow's show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn, 3 TV specials in a row. Not smart by AEW you gotta let that stuff resonate sometimes. Can't burn out your audience.



optikk sucks said:


> This should be a really good show.
> 
> It will also have been 3 months since Black Wednesday. Surprise appearances, anyone?


If you're expecting it then it isn't a surprise 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Strong for a free Dynamite TV special is what I mean. For an actual PPV it would be weak.


I like how cards like this pass as strong for a TV special now.

Oh how the mighty AEW has fallen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how cards like this pass as strong for a TV special now.
> 
> Oh how the mighty AEW has fallen.


I'm sorry Chipperson but you're expecting too much. I don't see this as fallen whatsoever. Mox vs Cage and FTR/Lucha Bros with a 6 man tag and a Jericho segment is enough for free TV. You don't have to pay a dime. You don't need an up and down Wrestlemania level card for it to be considered strong enough for a charity Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm just slow on the uptake but I just realized Sonny Kiss' in-ring style is to wrestle like post-Diva pre Evolution era women. Near all of his signature spots can be seen in Michelle McCool/Layla/Summer Rae era women's matches. 

Huh.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When I read that I was thinking PAC, even though he's clearly not their biggest star/draw lol.
> 
> Fuck I miss my boy PAC. I'm gonna mark out heavy when he comes back.


me too bro, Pac is the man lol

should be a fun show. not lookign foward to seeing Sonny Kiss.

but Kenny and the bucks in the ring with Jungle boy and Luchasaurus should be fun

FTR vs Lucha Bros can be amazing. kinda hope it goes to a time limit draw or something. 2 of the best teams in the world. save a definite outcome for a ppv or title match imo

main event could be crazy lol. i expect Darby Allin to cost Cage somehow


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Like most, I'm really looking forward to both, FTR v Lucha Bros and Moxley v Cage. As said above, this will Darby's return from injury, but I'm not exactly sure what will happen. Moxley has a very short history with Darby in a singles match and also teaming with him in a tag match a few months back. Then he's got a short history with Cage, throwing him out of the ring, while on a ladder and into a ladder on the floor, which led to his injury. However, I think the key here though, is Taz. For a few weeks, Taz was trying to have Darby join him, but declined the offer each time. Enter Brian Cage accompanied by Taz, taking out everyone in a battle royale, with Darby getting the worst of it.

I'd also expect one or two names to show up tonight live and maybe a few others via a video promo. Depending on how many were/are given a contract, they could slowly stagger their debuts, so you'll have a hook for the following weeks show.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Looking forward to it

Moxley I am giving you a chance to show me something, Ive never got the guy but has a real decent opponent in Cage

Sadly no spot on the card for Toshiaki Kawada to kick Orange Cassidy in the shins?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I assume to prevent Cage losing this clean in some way, we get a Darby Allin interference.

Though in all honesty, I'd just have Cage win. He lives up as this mean ass motherfucking machine they keep portraying him as, dominant in his wins, FTW belt and then beating his first real big challenger in the undefeated Moxley at the first attempt. 

Moxley always works better as a chaser anyway and you give off this 'Anything can happen on Dynamite' vibe.

Plus it fucking freshens up your show a bit - there aren't rematch clauses for world titles are there? So what does Moxley do next? Go for the TNT title? What does that means for MJF? He strikes me as the chickenshit heel who would do everything they could to try and avoid Cage. Wardlow vs. Cage!? Archer vs. Cage!? 

Though that's just me fantasising.

Moxley will win. Hopefully not too clean.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I assume to prevent Cage losing this clean in some way, we get a Darby Allin interference.
> 
> Though in all honesty, I'd just have Cage win. He lives up as this mean ass motherfucking machine they keep portraying him as, dominant in his wins, FTW belt and then beating his first real big challenger in the undefeated Moxley at the first attempt.
> 
> ...


i agree Cage should win

IMO he’ll work better as a champ / or Acher - in no crowd Covid era

face champs need a crowd IMO, heels can still work without one


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I assume to prevent Cage losing this clean in some way, we get a Darby Allin interference.


Has AEW ever booked interference by someone who was not already at ringside? I like this about AEW otherwise why don't people interfere every match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Has AEW ever booked interference by someone who was not already at ringside? I like this about AEW otherwise why don't people interfere every match.


Not often.

Off the top of my head, at All Out last year, Arn Andersen came out from the back to interfere in Cody/Spears when the ref was distracted. Lucha Bros came out during PAC/Cassidy at Revolution to attack Best Friends which end up costing Cassidy the match.

They tend to like their world title matches to end in the cleanest fashion possible that doesn't involve some kind of interference - Brodie/Moxley probably the dirtiest type of finish they could do without it being a dirty win with Moxley putting him through the stage etc. - but I feel their method behind that was they didn't want to cheat the audience out of a clean finish on PPV.

This isn't a PPV.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking forward to FTR vs Lucha Bros, Jericho promo and Mox's return. I hope there are some teasers for 4 Horsemen and/or Omega/Elitge/Hangman dissension.

Also hoping for a Darby Allin return.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

In the words of Phil collins"TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT WHOAOOOOOOH!!!"

Can't wait fight for the fallen let's go !!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Imagine putting the Nightmare Sisters and Sonny Kiss on TV and not Lance Archer, Brodie Lee, MJF, Wardlow, Hangman Page, PnP, OC, Scorpio Sky, Hikaru Shida, Penelope Ford etc.

AEW's allocation of TV time is actually fucking baffling sometimes.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Imagine putting the Nightmare Sisters and Sonny Kiss on TV and not Lance Archer, Brodie Lee, MJF, Wardlow, Hangman Page, PnP, OC, Scorpio Sky, Hikaru Shida, Penelope Ford etc.
> 
> AEW's allocation of TV time is actually fucking baffling sometimes.


I'm afraid you'll have to get used to more Sonny Kiss; Dustin Rhodes and Billy were talking up his "potential" for months before this match was announced, and the only reason he wasn't featured back then was because he needed time to finish college.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to get used to more Sonny Kiss; Dustin Rhodes and Billy were talking up his "potential" for months before this match was announced, and the only reason he wasn't featured back then was because he needed time to finish college.


We'll see how the match's quarter hour does this week, if it does well fine, I was wrong. But I just want the top stars on at least 3/4 weeks of the month, if MJF isn't on the show tonight, that's two weeks in a row that he's off the show and that's just beyond dumb.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Can definitely see Darby involved in the main event and part of me want to see him join up with Taz and Cage. Mox can then face Darby in a hardcore match prior to All Out 2, and then at All Out 2 he can face Cage again in his rematch, but this time a gimmick, like a Steel Cage. 


Looking forward to the return of The Elite trio vs Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus (oh and Marko), hoping Luchasaurus gets a strong booking in this match. 

FTR vs Lucha Bros should be fun to and Kiss vs Cody has potential but wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't happen and Kiss gets attacked and replaced. A recent WWE release would be perfect and also defeat Cody to to start a fake 'outsider' angle but EC3 and EY are more likely going to Impact (which I think suits them better) and Rusev has Covid so only leaves Mike Bennett or Zack Ryder. Zack would be better of the 2 due to his personal connection with Cody, and he was so deserving of a decent mid card title run in WWE l, instead of his 2 short reigns.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Bland said:


> wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't happen and Kiss gets attacked and replaced.


No way this is happening with how Cody and Dustin have gone out of their way to publicly defend Kiss and the LGBT community.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm looking forward to FTR vs Lucha Bros, Mox vs Cage and Jericho's promo. 
The 6 man tag will be fun. 
I will skip the rest.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm pretty excited I haven't been able to watch live the last couple of weeks. I'm actually hoping cage wins. The FTR match should also be killer

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They honestly need Moxley to lose. He needs something meaningful to do and being the champ is not working for him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ve basically watched NXT over AEW the last 2 weeks, but with tonight‘s card compared to NXT’s, I may watch this one first tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> They honestly need Moxley to lose. He needs something meaningful to do and being the champ is not working for him.


I’m a big Mox fan so call me biased, but is it really gonna matter if they give Cage as much air time as they have Mox the last few months? Will it matter if Cage is still treated like the 4th biggest thing, at best, on the show?

If thats the case, I would prefer the belt just stays on Mox.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the problem is they don’t have a challenger working the ladder to chase Moxley. Cage won the ladder match so he makes sense but no one else has consistent momentum and deserves a shot at the belt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> I think the problem is they don’t have a challenger working the ladder to chase Moxley. Cage won the ladder match so he makes sense but no one else has consistent momentum and deserves a shot at the belt.


They got 7 weeks/7 Dynamites to build MJF/Mox, which is plenty of time, assuming that MJF is the challenger at All Out. That's almost 2 months of build. I'd have MJF cut a promo on Moxley as soon as next week's show. One of those weeks I would do Moxley vs Wardlow.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did they really add a match with Brandi to the card? Yikes. They've set themselves up quite a few little snag points, haven't they?

They are determined to get what they want to get over over. They are just as bad as WWE at that. "They shove Roman Reigns down our throats." This company is determined to make The Dark Order, Brandi Rhodes and PWG comedy a "thing." Just like Eric Bischoff refused to get over with anyone that isn't Hulk Hogan, AEW is refusing to get over in any way but on their own terms. 

It doesn't display much respect for the fans. Yes, their whole gimmick is that they "listen." But who the fuck was calling out for Cody vs. Sonny Kiss, Brandi Rhodes in action and Marko Stunt vs. Kenny Omega? Let alone _on the same card?_


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Do they really need to have Marko Stunt AND Sonny Kiss tonight? 

Ugh

Amped up for Mox vs Cage and FTR vs The Lucha Bros.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I think the problem is they don’t have a challenger working the ladder to chase Moxley. Cage won the ladder match so he makes sense but no one else has consistent momentum and deserves a shot at the belt.


I said this was a problem as far back as November, immediately after they had Moxley go over Omega. You can’t build one person as this unstoppable force and maintain the audience. Goldberg is a once in a lifetime occasion, and it helped that he was going over some of the industry’s most heralded stars.

Moxley needs to lose the belt, so that he can have something to do. Him facing the monster of the week is garbage storytelling. He needs to chase.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FTR vs. Lucha Bros will get more than four stars from Dave Meltzer. It will lose viewers overall. Mox vs. Cage is going to be interesting, because it's going to come after a two segment Sonny Kiss match and Marko Stunt doing a bunch of stupid things to Kenny Omega. I think it will gain viewers, but at a net loss to the overall number.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to get used to more Sonny Kiss; Dustin Rhodes and Billy were talking up his "potential" for months before this match was announced, and the only reason he wasn't featured back then was because he needed time to finish college.


if that's the case, then i truly believe they'll start losing viewers. the wrestling community is not ready for a flamboyant male strutting his stuff. i can't imagine the wrestling community ever being interested in this tbh. and then will he LGBTQ community watch? I honestly don't believe so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> if that's the case, then i truly believe they'll start losing viewers. the wrestling community is not ready for a flamboyant male strutting his stuff. i can't imagine the wrestling community ever being interested in this tbh. and then will he LGBTQ community watch? I honestly don't believe so.


You’re such a homophobe! OH MY GOD!!! @The Wood LOOK AT THIS MONSTER!!! EWWWW!!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> You’re such a homophobe! OH MY GOD!!! @The Wood LOOK AT THIS MONSTER!!! EWWWW!!!


do you see the reactions on twitter? 

i never said that i'm against it. i'm actually for it. i'm all about free speech and people being what they want to be.

at least stop hiding your dislike for flamboyancy through the use of words and phrases like "comedy jobber".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Guys I’m watching dark and they said that Omega/Page will be defending against Luchasaurus and JB tonight??

The match must’ve changed then from OP


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Guys I’m watching dark and they said that Omega/Page will be defending against Luchasaurus and JB tonight??
> 
> The match must’ve changed then from OP


nah... That must he a mistake

when did they say that?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Even the hardcore AEW fans (The ones following them on social media) have shit on them for Cody/Kiss.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah... That must he a mistake
> 
> when did they say that?


During the dark order entrance.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

30 mins til DYNOMITE!!!!!

IM HYPED

teriyaki kabobs,Puerto Rican rice,macaroni and potato salad(homemade),Freshly cleaned smoking apparatus, potent greenery,some brewskis......I'm locked/stocked/and ready to rock!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> During the dark order entrance.


dude.... they did

weird

hangman might complain about the elite match and ask for a tag title match instead?

fuck - JE might win this if so


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Bait and switch. Well, switch and bait. They can't even get the order right.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd be all in on Jungle Express being tag champions to be honest. Would be pretty stupid of them to advertise a match that wasn't going to occur though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The only way this makes sense, given their philosophy on wrestling, is if they actually do switch the belts because they want to rush the Omega/Page split. Nervous about getting smacked around two weeks in a row can force inexperienced hands. I can see them hot-shotting a lot on this show in order to try and "bounce back."

Possible that Omega & Page just lost the belts this week and then split next week after they lose to FTR or something. It's not good booking, but they're getting pretty angsty, because no matter what apologists say, Tony Khan freaked about that rating.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 30 mins til DYNOMITE!!!!!
> 
> IM HYPED
> 
> teriyaki kabobs,Puerto Rican rice,macaroni and potato salad(homemade),Freshly cleaned smoking apparatus, potent greenery,some brewskis......I'm locked/stocked/and ready to rock!!!


Not gonna lie, thats a mighty nice setup...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The thinking here is that Jungle Boy has appeal, so let's push him. The internet likes Luchasaurus, so let's push him. People want Omega vs. Page, so let's move towards that. Title changes will keep people interested, so let's do that. Maybe Marko Stunt wrestling is not a good idea? Let's not do that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The thinking here is that Jungle Boy has appeal, so let's push him. The internet likes Luchasaurus, so let's push him. People want Omega vs. Page, so let's move towards that. Title changes will keep people interested, so let's do that. Maybe Marko Stunt wrestling is not a good idea? Let's not do that.


I wouldn't be surprised if the six man still went ahead as planned to be honest. AEW Dark promoted a match on Dynamite as a main event once before but then it ended up being third match on or something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait what? Match changed to a title match?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the six man still went ahead as planned to be honest. AEW Dark promoted a match on Dynamite as a main event once before but then it ended up being third match on or something.


Very possible it's just AEW running a sloppy shop.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 30 mins til DYNOMITE!!!!!
> 
> IM HYPED
> 
> teriyaki kabobs,Puerto Rican rice,macaroni and potato salad(homemade),Freshly cleaned smoking apparatus, potent greenery,some brewskis......I'm locked/stocked/and ready to rock!!!


Im making me a fat drink right now


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> Not gonna lie, thats a mighty nice setup...


My brother to the north cheers


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder if we start an angle this week rather than a match.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

LET'S GET IT


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

"Fyter Fest 2"

Ok, JR


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Christ this is the way you open the show with this shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

sigh....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jr Called Sonny a she and a he in the span of 15 seconds.

Should be a good one.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry, but no. Just fucking no. What the actual fuck is this?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh Jezuz, this entrance.
If not for the TNT title match, this could be a good card. This opening match is about to send the rating sideways.
I'm changing to NXT.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This would be a really cool entrance (Sonny's) if it was for a guy like MJF. Comes waltzing out with beautiful women dancing around him.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AEW just lost all of there audience in the first minute


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Sonny Kiss match is my cue to watch some UFC.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Dear me haha


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

With that back posture he ain't doing shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God that dance was cringe as fuck. Good fucking damn


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Meh.. didn't have a problem with it. He seemed to have some decent dance moves.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if we start an angle this week rather than a match.


this isn't 98-99 RAW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If he is literally going to act exactly like a woman and dress like a woman, why is he in the men's division?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Every move has been whiffed so far. That Disaster Kick missed by a mile.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Jr Called Sonny a she and a he in the span of 15 seconds.
> 
> Should be a good one.


Sonny identifies as both.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> AEW just lost all of there audience in the first minute


I have no issue with him being gay. Rather the dancing is cringe is fuck and no need to do ass in people's face. Just no. That's Rikishi level shit


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

These moves aren't even close to connecting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm Legit going to be wondering what the rating will be for this segment


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't lie, I don't mind the little heel turn tease by Cody. I just wish they hadn't have absolutely blown the 4 Horseman thing.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> If he is literally going to act exactly like a woman and dress like a woman, why is he in the men's division?


Because he is a man, not transgender.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

For reference for those watching the freak show still, NXT has their champion Keith Lee opening the show. NXT is owning the black viewership with Lee. He is big, bad, macho and double champion. Lee widens NXT's audience.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like Cody’s cockiness, but not a clean match so far in terms of execution.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I guess I'll be back in 10 minutes, I just can't


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sonny Kiss cannot wrestle.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Every move has been whiffed so far. That Disaster Kick missed by a mile.


Cody is not very good “bell-to-bellllllll”, no matter how much he wants to say it.

Every fucking move in this match so slow, soft, and fucking telegraphed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Watching Cody attempt to sell Sonny's horrific offense is painful. 

Be back after this abomination.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, I guess I'll be back in 10 minutes, I just can't


Me too. NXT. Be right back


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Sonny identifies as both.


The man/woman who defies biology!


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Cody bumping too much for Sonny.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I think AEW's best announce team duo would probably be Taz and Tony Schiavone. Taz is really good tonight thus far.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

If Sunny spent time working on wresting than her entrance..


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> The man/woman who defies biology!


Biology isn't anything to do with it. It's how the person chooses to identify ones self.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Real slow tease with the 4 horseman stuff


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can’t wait to see the quarter hour breakdown. These fuckers deserve to take a beatdown.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> Cody is not very good “bell-to-bellllllll”, no matter how much he wants to say it.
> 
> Every fucking move in this match so slow, soft, and fucking telegraphed.


I think Cody has done very well so far in the ring as TNT Champion, but this isn’t his best work. And Kiss is kind of blowing his opportunity.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> Biology isn't anything to do with it. It's how the person chooses to identify ones self.


Yes, in 2020 you have the right to be any one of the 7412 "genders" that now exist.

Or more than one. Or none. Or you can be a toaster, or a gender fluid lizard man... I mean thing... er...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sonny does not need to be kicking out of a Vertebreajer after a Bama Slam on the floor.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fucking weak kickouts.

Cody fucking sucks.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, in 2020 you have the right to be any one of the 7412 "genders" that now exist.
> 
> Or more than one. Or none. Or you can be a toaster, or a gender fluid lizard man... I mean thing... er...


Yeah, you do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Match has gone too long. This is the problem with AEW. Would've been a more than acceptable 5-7 minute match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody's actin like a real prick

I hope sonny beats his sorry ASS


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, in 2020 you have the right to be any one of the 7412 "genders" that now exist.
> 
> Or more than one. Or none. Or you can be a toaster, or a gender fluid lizard man... I mean thing... er...


Rewriting science.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They’re teasing the heel turn hard as shit lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody is just turning more and more heel each week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Who didn't see that roll up coming?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully looks like the Ghost of Tsushima with that mask on.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cody going to anger the lgbt with this heel move


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whenever Tazz is on commentary i always expect him to say “holy shit” at some point lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I just don't care anymore AEW. First 16 minutes of your show dedicated to this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That match is fucking pointless and wasted 15 fucking minutes of TV time.

Goddamn I hate these stupid bastards.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was not great, to say the least. Half the offense looked weak and despite the story they were trying to tell, there was no sense of urgency.

i do like the Cody heel turn teases.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Rewriting science.


Don't start throwing logic and facts around. This is 2020.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That fucking sucked.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Sonny kiss doesn't look or act like he could harm a fly


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that did nothing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Keep Sonny in the tag division or...keep him somewhere else lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Started off sloppy and got better as it went on, but still below average **3/4


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Turned it back, but I can't speak for the 200k others who changed the channel.

They lost a solid QH with that match. They could have just cut it at 7 min to minimize damage.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Biology isn't anything to do with it. It's how the person chooses to identify ones self.


I identify as a billionaire.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> That was not great, to say the least. Half the offense looked weak and despite the story they were trying to tell, *there was no sense of urgency.*
> 
> i do like the Cody heel turn teases.


This is what happens when you put comedy wrestlers in matches that require a sense of realism, that sense of urgency. They don’t know how to convey that.

They are going to be rocked so fucking bad in the ratings tonight over that fucking “hot” opening.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> I identify as a billionaire.


Good for you bro.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is what I mean by formatting. First 20 minutes is meant to be fast paced and exciting but all we get is Cody/Sonny and some hype.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They shouldnt have started the show with this match...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Marko Stunt.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well fortunately FTR vs. Lucha Bros should be a step up from that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW promoted on Dark that it was a World Tag Team Title match but it's a six man plus AEW is going to go with Jericho on commentary again because that old gag hasn't happened enough lately...

*NOTHING MAKES SENSE*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR/Lucha Bros is gonna be FIRE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

World Tag Team title match without Page? Nah.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW promoted on Dark that it was a World Tag Team Title match but it's a six man plus AEW is going to go with Jericho on commentary again because that old gag hasn't happened enough lately...
> 
> *NOTHING MAKES SENSE*


Are you ever happy?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW promoted on Dark that it was a World Tag Team Title match but it's a six man plus AEW is going to go with Jericho on commentary again because that old gag hasn't happened enough lately...
> 
> *NOTHING MAKES SENSE*


They promoted has a six match tag...


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have kicked off the show with something involving Moxley. Have him arriving at the arena looking ready to kick ass. Have him stopped by Marvez and cut a scathing promo. For the love of god, we haven’t heard from him in weeks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah, Lucha Bros vs. FTR.

Can't wait.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So.....FTR are going to go after their car at some point, right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Butcher looking like he’s driving the get-away vehicle.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go for a badass Moxley promo and then go right into the Lucha Bros/FTR match. Would be a hot start.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucha bros always a joy to watch. This should be great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Are you ever happy?


It seems I talk to you weekly in this thread. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who enjoyed Sonny's entrance in this thread

"lolz r u ever heppeh?1111"



ProjectGargano said:


> They promoted has a six match tag...


Yeah on Dark they promoted it as a World Tag Team Title match though. Why deliberately confuse your fans?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is what I mean by formatting. First 20 minutes is meant to be fast paced and exciting but all we get is Cody/Sonny and some hype.


Exactly why I brought up the “hot” opening. Anyone who watched Nitro knows the importance of a great opening match.

Cody in the opening is a bad choice in general due to his slow, boring, telegraphed style, but you also throw in Sonny Kiss?

That was literally the worst 15 minutes in AEW history due to the circumstances of needing to be a hot opening act.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Exactly why I brought up the “hot” opening. Anyone who watched Nitro knows the importance of a great opening match.
> 
> Cody in the opening is a bad choice in general due to his slow, boring, telegraphed style, but you also throw in Sonny Kiss?
> 
> That was literally the worst 15 minutes in AEW history due to the circumstances of needing to be a hot opening act.


I don't know why they wouldn't open with Lucha Bros Vs FTR. That'd be a match I could see opening up Nitro back in 1997.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

soooo tony khan can't write a story for FTR, these guys stole their truck, and these guys haven't said anything about it.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It seems I talk to you weekly in this thread. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who enjoyed Sonny's entrance in this thread
> 
> "lolz r u ever heppeh?1111"
> 
> ...


Possibly, yeah. Oh, I didn't see that. Fair. I'm glad you enjoyed something. Not trying to be a dick, I hope something entertains you since as mentioned before, I don't understand watching something you barely get anything out of.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JR shitting on AEW's story lines asking why the cops aren't getting that truck back.

Great point JR.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Been a botchy night so far


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

What the fuck was that lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn rare botch by Lucha Bros


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucha have looked bad tonight not good


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Botchamania running wild, brother.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horseman teases have to be misdirection at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn rare botch by Lucha Bros


I wouldn’t say rare botch, they just usually botch in a more spectacular fashion. Aka Fenix almost killing himself.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Butcher and Blade dressed like the new members of 3 Count.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Horseman teases have to be misdirection at this point.


Unless they’re trying to double swerve us, it feels like whatever happens will be different than from what everyone expects.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, the band Khruangbin in that beer commercial. They sold out! loljk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Unless they’re trying to double swerve us, it feels like whatever happens will be different than from what everyone expects.


100%


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Match has gotten a lot better


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Really nice tag bout here.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Horseman teases have to be misdirection at this point.


I REALLY hope that they do not try and redo the Horseman. Even WWE had enough respect to not resurrect the group. AEW needs to stop relying so much on old ideas and build their own legacy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Really nice tag bout here.


I like this Chip. Haha


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am liking Dax Harwood more every match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> I am liking Dax Harwood more every match.


I liked that he didn't stand for that Pentagon glove bullshit.

Damn, it looks fucking hot there.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably should've just made this a tornado tag.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Favorite two teams. Don't know why Lucha bros haven't been pushed more


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's so hot, Penta has lost his fucking makeup 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh shit, he took his mask off!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That goddamn whistling in the crowd is driving me up the fucking wall.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its so hot fucking Blade is dripping bullets of sweat


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a dick


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, dick move taking the mask off.

First you had Cody being cocky and now FTR cheating to win.....hm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Take off a Lucha mask they lose all their power.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking great started off poor but was really good


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Is Fonzie in the stands somewhere?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really great finish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette just marked out that FTR did that to Kenny


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR acting heel now Horsemen are definitely forming


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn they need a fan. Looks hot as fuck there.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Outside of a surprisingly sloppy first minute, I loved everything about that match and what proceeded it


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting way to end the match. Kind of protects both teams. I wanted Luchas to win and build up some momentum, because I think they are close to the best tag team in AEW. Too soon for FTR to get pinned cleanly I suppose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Car dont start? LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Don’t do my mans Omega like that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall good match, but not the best they can do.

I do wonder now what will be the tag title match at All Out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol he couldn't start the truck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FTR and Lucha saves the first hour. Great match and an even better, very intelligent finish that protects all.

And great story progression in the post-match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lol at truck not starting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s hilarious and embarrassing that the car didn’t start lmao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Good match and great finish.
Lol at FTR dumping the beer that Omega. Great move.

Cash pulling out the diving ddt out of nowhere was cool.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The car didnt start reminded me of Hogan back in WWE trying to start the motorcycle!! HAHAHA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That’s hilarious and embarrassing that the car didn’t start lmao


Lol and at the end you could see Cash yelling a someone like "What the fuck did ya'll do to this truck?".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Interesting way to end the match. Kind of protects both teams. I wanted Luchas to win and build up some momentum, because I think they are close to the best tag team in AEW. Too soon for FTR to get pinned cleanly I suppose.


You don't fuck with a Luchadores mask.

That is one feud that isn't over - which I love because I know both teams can do even better.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Truck is going to be on botchmania


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, bring Sammy back already!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh Jim Cornette is gonna love that FTR dumped beer over Omega's head.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That’s hilarious and embarrassing that the car didn’t start lmao


Ultimate heel move by the Butcher & The Blade - leaving the car empty.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh Jim Cornette is gonna love that FTR dumped beer over Omega's head.


Beer is a strong word for Miller Lite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol and at the end you could see Cash yelling a someone like "What the fuck did ya'll do to this truck?".


Hahaha 😂 missed that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I thought this would be an Inner Circle break up segment


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

There's gonna be a lot of this show on the next botchamania haha 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Losing 300,000 people with your Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy match wasn't enough. THE FEUD MUST CONTINUE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho really talking about DEMOS??


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it me or does Jericho's mic sound weird as hell? almost sounds like he's talking through a mega phone.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

.......They’re seriously bringing up demos on TV? Even as a joke that feels sad.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha oh boy. This promo is bound to get some wonderful reactions.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho talking about ratings lol ok


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. Jericho with the demo.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Christ, get a grip Chris.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cringeeeee that they're talking about the ratings


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho is trolling the fuck out of people lmaooooooooo


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

omg has Jericho lost his mind


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

trolling or not trolling, it's so bad


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder how many people got triggered lmao 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho just turned face. No rematch.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

AEW is so insecure that promo makes me want to turn this off


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I dont believe this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Demogod.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

😂 what a master


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Cassidy's new music doesn't suit him at all, and it sounds generic as hell too. The Best Friends Theme suited him more.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> AEW is so insecure that promo makes me want to turn this off


Yeah. Purely what it is. Jericho is upset and insecure about losing the ratings to two guys way below him in the wrestling world.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

The demogod is kinda funny tbf lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, really not that interested in continuing this feud.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

You don’t see WWE talking about demos in promos....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not really interested in the feud continuing tho, if there were crowds it would be more justified


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really are going to be this stubborn huh?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JUICED!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mike Tyson probably told AEW to screw off with any further storylines


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho is fuckin crazy Lol


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

How’s the show? I saw Cody was a -3300 favorite to win tonight but I smell an upset!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Stealing from the DX playbook I see.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“Get up you idiot!” Lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This sucks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Loved it. Hope everyone got their panties twisted over that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I really am not interested in see this going on further. 

fuck me Jericho has lost it the past month


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ortiz lmao


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> How’s the show? I saw Cody was a -3300 favorite to win tonight but I smell an upset!!


Awful


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

$7000 lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Worst segment ever...


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ortiz not being able to get up did make me laugh. I’ll be honest.

But, this show relies a little bit too much on humour. Let’s get serious. That main event of yours could use some build.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More awful comedy WWE esque bullshit.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I don’t remember seeing this in NJPW. Is this Raw?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho's voice sounds shot. He needs to chill with the screaming a little bit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how at the start Tony Khan and Jericho and everyone was like "We don't want a war, we're gonna do our thing and they can do theirs" and since then they have constantly taken shots at WWE every chance they get, while WWE i don't think has taken a single shot at them in a promo.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Jericho's netflix comedy special


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn tho. Hope they got many sheets on that ring.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> Ortiz not being able to get up did make me laugh. I’ll be honest.
> 
> But, this show relies a little bit too much on humour. Let’s get serious. That main event of yours could use some build.


Oh yeah that’s so funny watching a dude overreact....


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The demos promo was the worst promo in AEW history.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not the best segment. Started solid but went downhill fast.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I loved that promo holy shit lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That segment was.....something. I mean thank God it was Jericho doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting to see Tony Khan come out at the end there. Seemed to be a shoot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> $7000 lol


Considering the jacket doesn't even fit him properly I'm guessing it was like $50 max.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It feels like this continuing is a Jericho ego call.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Now we get to hear Jericho scream on commentary for an hour because many months ago some fans liked it...


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Mario Stunt speaking? This isn’t Nickoledeon.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

NOOOOOO NOT MARKO STUNT


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Again, F Marko Stunt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jerichos voice was sarcastic af lol I can’t wait for the threads on this


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I fucking hate Marko Stunt.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A bit too much humor on this episode for my liking so far.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Omg Marko Stunt please go away, man sounds and looks like a 12 year old


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YOU MARKO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Now we get to hear Jericho scream on commentary for an hour because many months ago some fans liked it...


OH God, he is too fucking loud. If he would lower it a few notches please!! JERICHO SHUT THE HELL UP LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This show feels like im watching people parody a wrestling program.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

luchasaurus is so fucking lame wow man lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Are there still people standing up for Marko Stunt? Cannot stand the fucking little dweeb.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More WWE Lite nonsense.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah...I’m turning this off....This is pure awful


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chuck Stunt into the ocean and let Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy work their way up the tag team division ranks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Swan-San said:


> luchasaurus is so fucking lame wow man lol


 Has the tools to be a major player. Terrible gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not really interested in the feud continuing tho, if there were crowds it would be more justified


Yeah OC is one of the few people that really needs a crowd. As juvenile as the oranges dropping that would've smashed it with a crowd. Probably would've got "You got juiced" chants or something


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I believe in Dinosaurs more than Marko Stunt being a wrestler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Elite vs Dino Express?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I was hating the Jericho segment, but the Carrie spot with Orange Juice was funny. I liked the hell out of it. Even if the fellas disagreed. Hah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like a few segments from this show will make the "Rise and Fall of AEW" DVD in a few years.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

AEW wonders why their ratings are tanking


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko is such a piece of garbage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The worst theme song in all of wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho discussing the demo is the stuff hardcore fans mock late WCW about. Like that's some shoot shit that only hardcore fans get


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn the hate for Marko is still strong. Thought people were easing on him lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


If WWE produced goofy shit like that they’d get lambasted.

As for Ortiz 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Marko doesn’t get more than 60 seconds of ring time


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho sounds like he just sniffed a pound of coke. He sounds wired.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


AEW wants AEW to fail with their terrible comedy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If only the match started with Kenny “One Winged Angelling” Stunt into oblivion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


We want them to STOP doing stuff WWE does that drives people away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I mean based on these 6, Marko should take the PIN, right??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BTE theme song blows


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> We want them to STOP doing stuff WWE does that drives people away.


Christ, it's not WWE levels of bad!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


6 months ago this is how I felt, but I started to lose interest a while back and haven't watched for a couple of months, and tonight I've come back to this is pure and utter shit.

Sonny Kiss, Orange Cassidy, Marko Stunt, people getting doused in orange juice... horrendous.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


God no. But, I’ve gone from anticipating the hell out of every show to not really caring if I catch it now or later. So much potential here but I feel like they’re wasting it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


They just stole an idea from WCW 2000 and are cutting promos about the ratings demographic and how they beat the WWE's developmental brand by 0.02 points. This is a television special that is meant to be a better show than usual.

If this is the best they have then yeah, I have no issue with them failing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope Marko doesn’t get more than 60 seconds of ring time


That’s way too much.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If Marko doesnt take the pin here ill spew up


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Someday Jericho has a heart attack with all these screams.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they keep having Jericho on commentary? he's fucking terrible, constantly screams and overreacts, it ruins the commentary yet they keep having him do it as if he's great at it. CM Punk was great on commentary cause he threw in sarcastic jabs here and there and also kept it professional and serious, Jericho is constantly yelling and trying to be an obnoxious heel and its unbearable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The fuck is Kenny wearing lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny and Marko. This is going get some reactions, lol.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Damn the hate for Marko is still strong. Thought people were easing on him lol


Who would ease on an obnoxious 12 year old ?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh Marko Gawd


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Good God get Stunt out of my dscreen


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Derek30 said:


> God no. But, I’ve gone from anticipating the hell out of every show to not really caring if I catch it now or later. So much potential here but I feel like they’re wasting it.


I get you. I think it's just taking time for them to find their feet. They seem to be trying things constantly and some of it sticks, some doesn't.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh. This is the stuff nightmares are made of. I predicted this shite last week.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can get behind douchebag heelish Kenny


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at Kenny selling for Marko


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> We want them to STOP doing stuff WWE does that drives people away.


You and I both watch RAW every week in the live threads lol WWE is 16X worse literally lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny just cowered in fear of Marko.

Yeah that just happened.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Christ, it's not WWE levels of bad!


No, but if they keep doing the same stupid stuff, it will get worse right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn’t DX do shit like OC just did...why all the crying.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They just stole an idea from WCW 2000 and are cutting promos about the ratings demographic and how they beat the WWE's developmental brand by 0.02 points. This is a television special that is meant to be a better show than usual.
> 
> If this is the best they have then yeah, I have no issue with them failing.


Pretty sure the promo was intended to trigger people, it worked. Yeah the TV special point is valid. Think things will improve tenfold when crowds are back but fuck, that could be some time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I can't believe Omega is bumping for Stunt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt getting the better of Kenny Omega.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God damn Kennys gone from having matches with Okada and Ibushi to vsing a fucking 11 year old child.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny selling Stunt’s crappy offense is offensive.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You and I both watch RAW every week in the live threads lol WWE is 16X worse literally lol


I am not saying WWE is better. I simply do not want AEW to do more and more of the dumb stuff that has been killing WWE for years.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Aew really gets worse by the week


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Elite getting wasted by Marko Stunt lmao


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I was going to say the same thing


Oracle said:


> God damn Kennys gone from having matches with Okada and Obushi to vsing a fucking 11 year old child.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Kenny just cowered in fear of Marko.
> 
> Yeah that just happened.


AEW is gonna lose ratings again this week


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Nick Jackson with the move of the week!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This dude watered down the whiskey with beer 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho is trying way too hard to be funny.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like too many people in this thread want AEW to fail.


Sometimes it feels like AEW wants themselves to fail.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Hope that killed Marko.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> God damn Kennys gone from having matches with Okada and Ibushi to vsing a fucking 11 year old child.


Tbf he he also had match with a child when he was in NJPW and it was a girl.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

This match has me laughing my ass off. Which I kind of needed. Marko getting kicked in the head made my evening.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show has been fun lol JR is killing me with the 30 prizes shit


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt and a cringeworthy Orange Cassidy segment all in the same episode.

This company 🤦‍♂️


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho is trying way too hard to be funny.


That's his whole thing on commentary. It's so obnoxious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can easily make a list of 15 guys, including Marko who they need to get rid of. People called it a bad move. I beg to differ!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Tbf he he also had match with a child when he was in NJPW and it was a girl.


Wrong Japanese company. NJPW wouldn’t pull this Stunt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho is trying way too hard to be funny.


Thats what he does whenever he's on commentary, he yells non stop and tries his best to be funny and most of time he fails.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Tbf he he also had match with a child when he was in NJPW and it was a girl.


That girl was way more menacing, as I said last week.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Tbf he he also had match with a child when he was in NJPW and it was a girl.


That was DDT. New Japan doesn't do women's wrestling


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ibuishi once wrestled a blowup doll and that doll was much better than Marko Stunt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Everything outside of Marko has been good so far in this match I’m liking it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so dumb how Jericho goes from being a heel in the ring to going on commentary and putting babyfaces over by calling them great athletes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jungle Boy is so fuckin good


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jungle Boy is so good. He will be a star.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Hangman Page 4H??


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone tell Jericho to shut up?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I CANT TELL WHO THE FUCK IS GOING HEEL lol


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Please stop yelling Jericho


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Luchasaurus is too tall to be doing a standing moonsault. He literally looks like he's going to break his neck on the canvas.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I CANT TELL WHO THE FUCK IS GOING HEEL lol


It‘ll be Marko Stunt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so ridiculous Marko is making as much money as he is just for looking like a tiny fucking child.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match even with Marko wow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Omega vs Jungle Boy is the match I never thought I needed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Marko Stunt can't even fucking dive


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Marko 450 splash hurt him more than his opponent


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Marko fucking sucks


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nick Jackson just chilling letting that destroyer happen


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Marko 450 splash hurt him more than his opponent


It looked like he missed by a mile, apart from being weak as f.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This match has been completely ruined by that little piece of shit Stunted Growth.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Dangerous move when you have Marko doing it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'am beyond tired of seeing the Canadian Destroyer used every other fucking match as the crazy spot spot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine Marko going back and forth with the guys who are meant to be 3 of your very best.

Marko Stunt...


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cmon Omega, botch that move and get him off tv


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

MArko has to be there to make the other small wrestlers feel big.

can't believe they haven't shown moxley at all yet to build up the main event


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me Matt Jackson is buried


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't wait for Jim Cornette to review this..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, maybe stop teaming with a small child and you'd win more matches, just a thought.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

So Omega is staying face.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Meltzer just gave it four 2/3 stars


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F you, Marko Stunt. AGAIN.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Stunt had the Elite dead to rights on multiple occasions, lmao.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please give me heel Omega


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Awful.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Destroy that puke Omega!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Omega now my favorite after that


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Young Bucks with a heel turn here


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Right now, Kenny is the greatest babyface on AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously having an intervention in the ring right now cause Omega punched Marko after the match? get some balls you pussies.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dude everybody is fuckin going heel in this company that was awesome


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Cleaaaaaaner


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shida got me from six to midnight


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenny omega just made my wish


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The cocky dickhead look from Kenny was great, the heel turn is gonna be glorious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

In Kenny we trust.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This show is so bad that I can't even get mad anymore. It's just funny now.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Really enjoyed that match. Marko is rather unbelievable due to his size, but I find it interesting to see how they use him. Flippy flippy.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This show is so bad that I can't even get mad anymore. It's just funny now.


Its so fucking annoying because they go 1 step forward but then 10 steps back every fucking week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> BTE theme song blows


I actually love that lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> The Cleaaaaaaner


It’s coming bro


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s coming bro


Yep.

I can see it being Omega/FTR vs. Bucks and a made up Hangman in future.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If Kenny turns I guarantee the Bucks turn with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Christ, it's not WWE levels of bad!


Jericho had Orange juice dropped on him while talking about demos. That's late WCW levels of pulling back the curtain and talking to smart fans, and DX dropping shit on the McMahons type comedy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Its so fucking annoying because they go 1 step forward but then 10 steps back every fucking week


Yep. Awesome tag match followed by Jericho getting OJ thrown on him, Marko Stunt in the top of the hour match and a Kenny Omega intervention mid ring.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next we have nightmare sisters 😂


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can only hope MJF has been held off because he’s going to beat the hell out of Moxley after the main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really liking this show tonight


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Finally a Mox promo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox wearing the Danny Havoc shirt. Wholesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MrThortan said:


> Really enjoyed that match. Marko is rather unbelievable due to his size, but I find it interesting to see how they use him. Flippy flippy.


Marko is the biggest piece of trash in this company -- which says a lot because they're carrying way, way too much baggage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho had Orange juice dropped on him while talking about demos. That's late WCW levels of pulling back the curtain and talking to smart fans, and DX dropping shit on the McMahons type comedy.


Late WCW did that as well. Remember Vampiro dropping blood on people every week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The cocky dickhead look from Kenny was great, the heel turn is gonna be glorious


I missed out. Whats happening? Is Kenny teasing heel turn?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Big Plat'num looking as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Yep.
> 
> I can see it being Omega/FTR vs. Bucks and a made up Hangman in future.


Where does Cody fit in?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Brandi's gonna attempt to wrestle now in her prostitute outfit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

At least no matter how awful this is I'll have eye candy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I missed out. Whats happening? Is Kenny teasing heel turn?


Yeah bro he attacked Marko after the match and was held back by the Bucks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Where does Cody fit in?


The mastermind behind it all.

We think Tully and Arn are with the likes of Spears - but that's the 'red herring'


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This match should be on dark.

MJF can't get airtime but this can?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho: "It's called the wrestling business, not wrestling friendness" -Um, really the Elite say hello haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I fuckin love Brandi


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Now it's time for Brandi's weekly TV time.

Fuck this company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Late WCW did that as well. Remember Vampiro dropping blood on people every week?


No lol I don't remember much Vampiro outside of the Sting feud and him hanging with Muta and the Demon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> The mastermind behind it all.
> 
> We think Tully and Arn are with the likes of Spears - but that's the 'red herring'


Makes total sense now. I wonder we may be flipping things in 2021..Jericho maybe turning face and Sammy G too.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like a Dark Match on Dynamite


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJ Jenkins is not bad


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh Britt Baker is here also and she's passing notes! More shitty comedy from the lolcrew.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The cocky dickhead look from Kenny was great, the heel turn is gonna be glorious


I already can't stand him and his mannerism just add to it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Brandi's gonna attempt to wrestle now in her prostitute outfit.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"It's the wrestling business not the wrestling friendness" Pretty sure Jericho got that from Scott Hall lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’d care more about this if AEW had women’s tag titles. But since they don’t, I don’t quite see what the story of Allie and Brandi is supposed to accomplish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> This match should be on dark.
> 
> MJF can't get airtime but this can?


It really says alot about this company that MJF is sitting in the crowd doing jack shit while Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt and Brandi get matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only good thing about this was seeing Alli's ass and Brandi's. OH and it finished quick!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why are these two teaming when last time we saw them on TV they hated one another?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Allie is so hot. She needs to go on playboy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Quick and to the point. 

Brandi and Allie are yum


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

At least that was quick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice and quick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH SNAP....IS IT ? >>>>>

EXCUSSSSSE MEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Brandi wrestling jobbers on a "special" show...

What the fuck has AEW actually become? I loved it at first, but it seems to be falling apart already. Tonight has been some of the most cringe inducing, embarrassing shit I've seen in a long time.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> It really says alot about this company that MJF is sitting in the crowd doing jack shit while Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt and Brandi get matches.


There's been so little MJF for the last few weeks, I don't get it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could look at Brandi and Allie all day.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FROM that angle i swear Jericho looked like Taker in them figures! HAHA


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

More Allie less Marko


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just have Taz manage Nyla Rose and be done with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kazarn said:


> There's been so little MJF for the last few weeks, I don't get it.


This. Lets hold him aside but feature Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt! LMAO. Its the WWE equivalent of The Ninjas and That one guy i Tazawa or whatever his name is.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I predict Sonny Kiss manages Nyla. They two make sense


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Brandi's gonna attempt to wrestle now in her prostitute outfit.


It’s so hot though lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what is the point of Allie and Brandi becoming a team? they have no womens tag division, no womens tag titles, hell they barely have a singles womens division, if they try and start making women tag teams they wont be any women for the single division left.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Diamante and Ivellise both in the crowd tonight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW is great. The highs are high but the lows are very low. They can do a better job of cutting out a lot of the nonsense. It is what it is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Up and down show so far for me. Lucha Bros vs. FTR was good. The 6 man was fine.

But the opener was not good and I didn’t get into the Jericho and OC segment.

I‘m very interested to see how Mox and Cage mix with each other.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283572124142186497


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s so hot though lol


 
She needs to wear all white clothing, make sure it’s soaking wet


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF will either attack Moxley tonight with Wardlow or cut a promo on Dynamite next week hopefully


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So what is the point of Allie and Brandi becoming a team? they have no womens tag division, no womens tag titles, hell they barely have a singles womens division, if they try and start making women tag teams they wont be any women for the single division left.


It gives Brandi something to do besides walking to the ring with Cody.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

EXCUSE MEEEEE


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who's the announcer/reporter? 

Nice rack on her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I forgot about Nyla needing a manager to become champion despite the fact she became AEW Women's Champion without one...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Diamante and *Ivellise* both in the crowd tonight.


Wait what? You saw her? Please tell me they signed her


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I’d care more about this if AEW had women’s tag titles. But since they don’t, I don’t quite see what the story of Allie and Brandi is supposed to accomplish.


It lets Brandi wrestle without carrying the load of a singles match. No matter what, she will find a way to get on TV. Khan needs to rename his company AEW & Brandi


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283572124142186497


YES. Give me Thunder Rosa in AEW or NXT now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Britt's shoe game always soooo fresh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH SHIT VICKIE!! HAHA


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

EXCUSEEE ME


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn AEW has managers up the ass. Tully, Vickie, Arn, Jake Roberts....


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got Dayum, Dasha looking like a snack


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look its Vickie, i'm so fucking shocked.....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m going to need these.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can roll with this lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God damn i dont fucking care about none of this shit.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

lmaooooooooooooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie was GM right on WWE? She has some experience at least as a mouth piece.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another unpredictable signing by AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Vickie works better with a real crowd. She used to get nuclear heat when she managed Dolph.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This is getting worse and worse, I very much doubt I will be in this section of the forum for much longer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok enough let’s get on with the main event


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This company sucks so badly. I am legitimately giggling like a kid at this segment. Holy shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT, wasnt Diamante with LAX? If not she would make a good match with Ortiz/Santana


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ivelisse vs. Diamamte next week. Nice.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Vickie will work better with crowds.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Couldn’t they save this for AeW Dark. Why on FoTF we need to know Nyla manager is


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YESSSSSSSS IVELISSE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

MJF next week, lovely.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Finallly the main event


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not going lie I love Vickie. She gets enormous heat. God bless her.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Next week looks stacked - on the road to All Out.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero, nice to see her annoying milf booty


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Got Dayum, Dasha looking like a snack


Hot and thick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alrighty time to start building MJF next week they got 7 weeks


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> This is getting worse and worse, I very much doubt I will be in this section of the forum for much longer.


See you next week.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

60min time limit? Guys...there's less than 30min for the show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MJF/Hager vs JE, MJF, Bucks/B&B Falls count anywhere, and Ivelisse? Next week looks good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie is going to be a regular on TV again. 

Oh no...oh no no no no no.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Excalibur called Nyla Rose "he" and then paused awkwardly. Funniest moment of the night 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look MJF in action against some jobber next week, cause why do anything important with him right? lets just have him win meaningless matches against lowercard guys while never getting a feud or a title shot, ever.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

You know what guys? I think AEW needs another former WWE star on their roster. 37 just isn't enough.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ivelisse vs Diamante could be a nice match.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> See you next week.


Its funny, this is what people used to say about wwe and now they get like 1 mil viewers


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mister Sinister said:


> Excalibur called Nyla Rose "he" and then paused awkwardly. Funniest moment of the night 🤣


Dang the LGBT community are going to after his head. F in chat for Excalibur


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> Excalibur called Nyla Rose "he" and then paused awkwardly. Funniest moment of the night 🤣


Omg lol i missed that, what part exactly did he say it so i can go watch it back later?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You know what guys? I think AEW needs another former WWE star on their roster. 37 just isn't enough.


Would you bitch if they signed Miro? Genuine question.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Vickie is going to be a regular on TV again.
> 
> Oh no...oh no no no no no.


She's baaaaack. EXCUSE ME!!!!! lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Excalibur needs to watch out, cancel culture is reals


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ready for Darby Allin interference.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vickie is gonna be pretty good actually when the crowds come back, she gets serious heat


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Not much to say about anything so far other than I lost it for psycho Kenny coming out throughout and after that match. Can't wait for his eventual full blown heel turn.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Match will start with 10 mins left to go in the TV show.

brilliant.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look MJF in action against some jobber next week, cause why do anything important with him right? lets just have him win meaningless matches against lowercard guys while never getting a feud or a title shot, ever.


tony cant write for shit, thats why


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Sign Miri. Ban Marko. Let’s make it happen Khan


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who's gonna draw more, the NXT women match or Cage vs Mox? umm


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Would you bitch if they signed Miro? Genuine question.


At this point yeah. There are way too many ex WWE stars around. It looks like WWE, it sounds like WWE (JR, Taz), the top stars are all WWE guys, we haven't even had a main event without any WWE guys since February of this year.

If they wanted to sign Rusev I'd suggest getting rid of at least two former WWE guys off the roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No more promos Taz come on now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox walking by the Corona sign was funny


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roberts must be ecstatic someone with the name Jon is on the roster again so he can orgasm saying his name.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

20 minutes for this I dig it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are they selling it like Moxley was off for months lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg lol i missed that, what part exactly did he say it so i can go watch it back later?


Right when he was coming through the tunnel.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Waiting for those “Cage is buried” comments after match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good start


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Waiting for those “Cage is buried” comments after match.


Just like with everyone, it matters what they do with him after the match. Losing one match does not bury him, but if they let him tread water in Archer land....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Despite the people opposed to Moxley, its refreshing seeing him in a match that is worthy of watching.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Speaking of Archer boy has he had no strong program lately!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the lax rules in AEW just let them fight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Just like with everyone, it matters what they do with him after the match. Losing one match does not bury him, but if they let him tread water in Archer land....


I just enjoy the good old Wrestling Forum hyperbole. I’m all in for the lols.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho just said Moxley's been stuck in his house for months, its been barely 3 fucking weeks...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage is a decent worker I’ve never seen a long match from him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I do wonder if no Aubrey means a ref bump or some kind of shenanigans.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Nick Jackson just chilling letting that destroyer happen


yeah and then he chills in the ring while a pinfall is taken place, he literally see's the pin and does nothing till the 2 count.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s probably like 98 degrees in Florida lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

They need some air conditioners


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"cAgE WrEsTlEs LiKe a CruIsErwEigHt" 

Dude is awesome


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

All that hype for this match? This is horrible


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> They need some air conditioners


Imagine if Shane McMahon was there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage looking strong


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they tried to kinda tell a story with this match with Moxley maybe not being able to hit him with the Paradigm Shift, Taz said he couldn't do it on him, Moxley earlier even said he probably can't, then in the middle of the match he just casually hits him with it with not much of a reaction at all, so fucking dumb.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> This is getting worse and worse, I very much doubt I will be in this section of the forum for much longer.


I hear you there this is as bad as WWE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Imagine if Shane McMahon was there.


Not a single punch‘d connect.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's gonna win???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Not a single punch‘d connect.


And imagine the sweat level.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Think I might give AEW a break after tonight. RAW, SD and AEW all suck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AND they ended it the dumbest way possible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage loses first major match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox the submission master tonight lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Think I might give AEW a break after tonight. RAW, SD and AEW all suck


what about NXT?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ what a shitty ending, Taz throwing in the towel really quick as well like an idiot.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHA WHAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He clearly needed that towel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid main event. Liked the story of Mox working the arm.

And Darby is back.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking lame ending.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lol what a terrible ending, I’m definitely out. This is just as bad as WWE


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck would you do that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Darby returning in typical AEW fashion by turning the lights out and back on, how many times have they done that?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I fucking hate this company sometimes. Why would Taz WHO OPENLY STATED EARLIER IN THE SHOW THAT CAGE WASN'T A MAN BUT INSTEAD A MACHINE throw the towel in?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage looks like a monster who can destroy Darby. Why does AEW let their big guys job (Wardlow, Archer, now Cage?)


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Solid main event. Liked the story of Mox working the arm.
> 
> And Darby is back.


Who cares, Darby is an absolute geek


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck off. Fuck Dweeby Allin.

I'm done. Back to not watching.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone called this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is everyone friends with the lighting guy?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

What a terrible finish.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah I forgot about the biceps injury that’s why they did it, makes sense Taz protecting his guy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And Darby Allin beats up "The Machine" with a fucking skateboard.

Holy fucking shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho is such an idiot , "I don't like Darby Allen but its great to have him back he's a big star".seriously? Jericho has no idea how to be a proper heel on commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That towel finish worked better in Creed 2. 

Glad to have Darby back though...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> All that hype for this match? This is horrible


You have shit taste my dude. 

The only thing shit about that was the abysmal ending.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck would you do that


They tried to protect him, but it makes it look worse honestly. Like he'd been better off just tapping or passing out. Really be shouldn't have been in a submission anyway


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho is such an idiot , "I don't like Darby Allen but its great to have him back he's a big star".seriously? Jericho has no idea how to be a proper heel on commentary.


He's more of a tweener in commentary than a full blown heel.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Awful show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That whole ending sequence was


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think I’ve GOT to go back and watch this episode. This is sounding like a slightly more boring version of a 2000 Nitro.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> At this point yeah. There are way too many ex WWE stars around. It looks like WWE, it sounds like WWE (JR, Taz), the top stars are all WWE guys, we haven't even had a main event without any WWE guys since February of this year.
> 
> If they wanted to sign Rusev I'd suggest getting rid of at least two former WWE guys off the roster.


I disagree. They need main event level wrestlers instead of bloated indie guys like Cabana and QT. There are no options but ex WWE guys. Goldberg, Miro, EC3 and Aries all wrestled with WWE.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Decent match. Terrible finish. Terrible show. Terrible direction this company is heading in.

Such a shame.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho is such an idiot , "I don't like Darby Allen but its great to have him back he's a big star".seriously? Jericho has no idea how to be a proper heel on commentary.


He just sucks at commentary instead of relying on his natural funniness he over does it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Archer, Wardlow, and now Cage lost their first major match in AEW. What does that say of this company??


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

AEW needs DQ's to be a thing, especially if bullshit like that is the alternative.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Think I might give AEW a break after tonight. RAW, SD and AEW all suck


YOu say this shit every week even in the WWE section its either you leave or stay my guy


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

I never thought Moxley was a submission specialists. I thought he was a hardcore wrestler.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

These guys can only do 30 minutes of compelling TV max. 

and AEW are going to do a 2nd show at some point? fuck me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well Archer, Wardlow, and now Cage lost their first major match in AEW. What does that say of this company??


That they're hot shotting new folk lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

All I want from AEW is for Kenny to be the top guy as a heel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent match to be honest.

Didn't really mind the end - it does protect Cage and I thought they played off the recent bicep surgery/injury well and sets up a potential rematch in future as Moxley technically never actually beat Cage.

Could be shown as Taz not trusting Cage and Cage doesn't look like someone you want to piss off.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

So the next big signing will get a AEW title shot i bet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good show tonight but bad ending, they should have just had Darby screw him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

But Tazz talking shit for weeks only for his guy to lose. It makes him look terrible.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I liked the match and it was cool seeing Mox work the arm by transitioning to different holds but Taz throwing in the towel was an awful finish. They also need to go back to protecting the regular Paradigm Shift. It means nothing now.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Decent match to be honest.
> 
> Didn't really mind the end - it does protect Cage and I thought they played off the recent bicep surgery/injury well and sets up a potential rematch in future as Moxley technically never actually beat Cage.
> 
> Could be shown as Taz not trusting Cage and Cage doesn't look like someone you want to piss off.


It’s really just an extension of the storyline but most people don’t seem to get that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Decent match to be honest.
> 
> Didn't really mind the end - it does protect Cage and I thought they played off the recent bicep surgery/injury well and sets up a potential rematch in future as Moxley technically never actually beat Cage.
> 
> Could be shown as Taz not trusting Cage and Cage doesn't look like someone you want to piss off.


Problem is it is way to soon for them to have conflict. Even with Wardlow & MJF its too fucking soon for them to have beef!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This company is definitely going the wrong way featuring the likes of Shitko Stunt and Sonny Kiss while we have countless good workers rarely featured. 

Lance Archer, MJF, Ricky Starks etc, etc need to be featured far more and those fucking geeks I mentioned above need to be sent back to Dark.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sonny Kiss
Marko Stunt
Orange Cassidy and Jericho in another cringeworthy segment 
Vickie Guerrero
The ending to that main event 

WTF are AEW doing 🤷‍♂️

The majority of that ep was a joke.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> Is everyone friends with the lighting guy?


Until lighting guy turns heel.

Taz should have saved Cage by flying in with a fan strapped to his back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> This company is definitely going the wrong way featuring the likes of Shitko Stunt and Sonny Kiss while we have countless good workers rarely featured.
> 
> Lance Archer, MJF, Ricky Starks etc, etc need to be featured far more and those fucking geeks I mentioned above need to be sent back to Dark.


Stunt needs to be sent back home.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Decent match to be honest.
> 
> Didn't really mind the end - it does protect Cage and I thought they played off the recent bicep surgery/injury well and sets up a potential rematch in future as Moxley technically never actually beat Cage.
> 
> Could be shown as Taz not trusting Cage and Cage doesn't look like someone you want to piss off.


It doesn't protect him though, your corner throwing in the towel means even they know you're getting fucked up and have no chance


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Problem is it is way to soon for them to have conflict. Even with Wardlow & MJF its too fucking soon for them to have beef!


The show hasn't even been finished 10 minutes and you're fantasy booking things that haven't even happened.

Taz can just play it off as he didn't want to see him get his bicep torn again and have him out of action and that his time will come again. Taz can play it off as Cage didn't tap and technically didn't lose to Moxley and he's still the baddest motherfucker in the company because any normal man would have tapped, but not the machine, yada yada yada.

I'll just watch next week and see where it goes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

For weeks

Taz - Cage isn't a man he's machine!

Soon as Cage is put into a submission "Ah damn stop the match before he gets hurt!!".


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> YOu say this shit every week even in the WWE section its either you leave or stay my guy


I’ve pretty much given WWE a break already, hardly ever watch the weekly shows, might check out extreme rules though


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

even Machines get broken


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> You have shit taste my dude.
> 
> The only thing shit about that was the abysmal ending.


Of course the virtue signaling fans come out in droves


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It doesn't protect him though, your corner throwing in the towel means even they know you're getting fucked up and have no chance


Or Taz didn't want to see his hot commodity get their bicep fucked again and on the shelf for another 6 months..

I'd have preferred Darby to just interfere as the same outcome of Cage not being beaten clean and a future Cage/Darby feud is planted - but I also don't have an issue with this one and look forward to seeing how it pans out and where Taz and Cage's relationship goes from here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Stunt needs to be sent back home.


You're right. I don't want him on Dark either but does Tony have the balls to be honest and realize what a piece of shit Marko Stunt is? 

I see people not wanting anymore WWE talent brought in but I would MUCH prefer to watch Miro or Zach Ryder than Marko fucking Stunt or Sonny Kiss. Miro is a great worker and has tons of charisma and Ryder at least LOOKS like he can kick somebody's ass and is okay in the ring. 

Who am I kidding -- with the direction they're headed they'd both be cheering on Marko in the crowd like a bunch of geeks.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> For weeks
> 
> Taz - Cage isn't a man he's machine!
> 
> Soon as Cage is put into a submission "Ah damn stop the match before he gets hurt!!".


It wasnt a single submission,he got out of multiple armbars and his arm was being targeted most the match.Being an mma fan I dont mind it as I've seen this actually happen dudes wont tap even after the arm is broken so corner throws in the towel.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I think I’ve GOT to go back and watch this episode. This is sounding like a slightly more boring version of a 2000 Nitro.


Much more boring. I think 2 or 3 good segments on this one.



Oracle said:


> These guys can only do 30 minutes of compelling TV max.
> 
> and AEW are going to do a 2nd show at some point? fuck me


30 minutes is generous.



Erik. said:


> The show hasn't even been finished 10 minutes and you're fantasy booking things that haven't even happened.
> 
> Taz can just play it off as he didn't want to see him get his bicep torn again and have him out of action and that his time will come again. Taz can play it off as Cage didn't tap and technically didn't lose to Moxley and he's still the baddest motherfucker in the company because any normal man would have tapped, but not the machine, yada yada yada.
> 
> I'll just watch next week and see where it goes.


My god man, can you please just not be biased for one week?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> *Or Taz didn't want to see his hot commodity get their bicep fucked again and on the shelf for another 6 months..*
> 
> I'd have preferred Darby to just interfere as the same outcome of Cage not being beaten clean and a future Cage/Darby feud is planted - but I also don't have an issue with this one and look forward to seeing how it pans out and where Taz and Cage's relationship goes from here.


Which further proves my point Taz knew Cage was about to get fucked up and stopped the match. The ref or your coach/manager/valet having to save you from getting fucked up doesn't make you look tough. Him passing out from the pain because he's too prideful to tap protects him. Cage having to save him doesn't.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was the show ? I have not had a chance to watch it yet.Will most likely tomorrow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Which further proves my point Taz knew Cage was about to get fucked up and stopped the match. The ref or your coach/manager/valet having to save you from getting fucked up doesn't make you look tough. Him passing out from the pain because he's too prideful to tap protects him. Cage having to save him doesn't.


I've seen plenty of great managers throw in their towel if they feel like their fighter needs protecting. Cage staying in the hold and not tapping doesn't make him look tough, it makes him look stupid and Taz obviously felt the same. That ending didn't hurt Cage at all. His surgically repaired bicep was targeted ALL match, it got twisted and turned into a different variety of arm submissions. It keeps the belt on Moxley, which I assume will lead to MJF/Mox at All Out and now Taz will have to explain next week WHY he done it.

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

I for one am glad they didn't go for the pass out ending considering they done that in Moxleys last world title match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay Erik, AEW is perfect and does everything right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It wasnt a single submission,he got out of multiple armbars and his arm was being targeted most the match.Being an mma fan I dont mind it as I've seen this actually happen dudes wont tap even after the arm is broken so corner throws in the towel.


I'm going to call bull shit on this. If a fighter gets their arm clearly broken in a match the ref is going to stop it not the corner. Just in general I don't buy you've seen the corner throw in the towel multiple times over a submission when MMA corners barely do it over striking beatings. I've seen corners have to pull folk off when the ref failed to notice a passed out opponent. But I've never seen a corner throw in the towel over an arm bar.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Caught the last 15 minutes of mox vs. Cage. Cage shouldn't have lost. Glad i stayed at the golf course drinking based on the posts. Watching the recording now. Cody vs Sonny was a joke. Go figure. Guess that makes me as AEW hater


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The fact that Mox worked the arm the whole match and spoke about his biceps injury in his promo leads to it all making sense. Doesn't make Cage look all that good but it works.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I've seen plenty of great managers throw in their towel if they feel like their fighter needs protecting. Cage staying in the hold and not tapping doesn't make him look tough, it makes him look stupid and Taz obviously felt the same. That ending didn't hurt Cage at all. His surgically repaired bicep was targeted ALL match, it got twisted and turned into a different variety of arm submissions. It keeps the belt on Moxley, which I assume will lead to MJF/Mox at All Out and now Taz will have to explain next week WHY he done it.
> 
> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> I for one am glad they didn't go for the pass out ending considering they done that in Moxleys last world title match.


I don't think they should've gone with any type of submission finish. But "holy shit let's stop this before Mox fucks you up" just kills another monster. But agree to disagree


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Of course the virtue signaling fans come out in droves


You clearly have no idea what "virtue signaling" even means.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The fact that Mox worked the arm the whole match and spoke about his biceps injury in his promo leads to it all making sense. Doesn't make Cage look all that good but it works.


It looks bad because he had to have his manager say "no más". On top of that it's like they realized he had a bicep injury not too long ago just today. I could be wrong, but I don't recall them making a big deal about his freshly repaired arm before tonight. You can't have him go undefeated winning ladder matches and squashing fools then suddenly go "oh yeah did I tell you his arm was fucked up". It just comes off like they were scrambling to come up with a way to protect him and chose this bull shit.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

No problems with that angle deen. At least it makes sense. At least they didn't bury hin with Taz throwing in the towel. Gotta love "plausible deniability". Cage has a lot of upside. From what i saw it was a good match. Watching Lucha vs. FTR now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It looks bad because he had to have his manager say "no más". On top of that it's like they realized he had a bicep injury not too long ago just today. I could be wrong, but I don't recall them making a big deal about his freshly repaired arm before tonight. You can't have him go undefeated winning ladder matches and squashing fools then suddenly go "oh yeah did I tell you his arm was fucked up". It just comes off like they were scrambling to come up with a way to protect him and chose this bull shit.


I don't agree with the ending either and it does look bad from Taz to do that, I would have just gone with Darby causing the loss, but Cage didn't tap out, which makes it fine by me. I do remember his arm being mentioned on BTE but it was never made to be a big deal before tonight. If they had overly plugged the angle about his arm for 3 weeks though, it would have been too predictable.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Man Marko gets shit on a lot here. Place is full of heightists. He is basically an enhancement talent that bumps like crazy. I find him entertaining.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Marko Stunt gets too much offense and screen time for a enhancement talent.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sweepdaleg said:


> Man Marko gets shit on a lot here. Place is full of heightists. He is basically an enhancement talent that bumps like crazy. I find him entertaining.


Bruh, I shit on Marko Stunt and I'm 5'7. Please miss me with this "Omg you discriminate against short guys!!" stuff.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Marko Stunt gets too much offense and screen time for a enhancement talent.


That, and nobody is enhanced by beating him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't agree with the ending either and it does look bad from Taz to do that, I would have just gone with Darby causing the loss, but Cage didn't tap out, which makes it fine by me. I do remember his arm being mentioned on BTE but it was never made to be a big deal before tonight. If they had overly plugged the angle about his arm for 3 weeks though, it would have been too predictable.


Really it's just a weird thing to go with because he's a heel lol. Like I get they want to be different and not do cookie cutter heels and faces, but some shit just shouldn't be done by heels and vice versa for faces. Selling the fact your heel challenger has been working through an injury just makes it hard to boo him or get heat. Then beating said injured heel does nothing to make your face look strong.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

sweepdaleg said:


> Man Marko gets shit on a lot here. Place is full of heightists. He is basically an enhancement talent that bumps like crazy. I find him entertaining.


Nah Marko is pretty bad, and thats coming from someone who is dubbed as an "AEW superfan".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What an up and down episode. The highs were good, and the lows were fucking awful.

The Low - Sonny Kiss vs Cody might be the worst decision this company has ever made given they thought THAT match should open the show. Go watch fucking Nitro please. Learn that a hot opening match can reel in the viewer and keep him. This match was God awful, and all of the criticism I threw at Sonny Kiss showed here: the match was slow, soft hitting, neither person acted like someone trying to “fight” to win. Like I said, Sonny Kiss has no clue how to convey a sense of urgency in these matches, like most comedy wrestlers.

The High - FTR and Lucha Bros saved this first hour. Great match after an initial hiccup. Fenix is fucking phenomenal. These guys really laid into each other and sold the hell out of the animosity between the clubs, and FTR securing the win with what might be AEW’s most creative finish yet. LOVED THIS!!!

The post match stuff was great. Glad to see them actually give Kenny some fucking character.

The Low and High all in one segment - Jericho continuing his bs with Orange Cassidy had me fucking angry. Him actually discussing demo ratings is fucking weak. I was nearly ready to step outside for my second forced cigarette of the evening to avoid the stupid shit, then they did the Carrie spot with orange juice. I enjoyed it. I laughed and thought it saved what was a terrible fucking promo by Jericho, who is basically just saying the same things over and over about Cassidy.

The Low and High in one segment again - Marko Stunt getting offense is awful. Marko Stunt landing offense on Best in the World Kenny Omega is criminal. Kenny actually cowered to avoid a Marko Stunt punch.

On the bright side, Kenny acted like a prick to Marko in multiple spots of the match, throwing him down like a rag doll a couple of times, handing out snapdragons to all 3, and showing more anger and seriousness (that is probably drowned out for many by the fact he sold for Marko), and the culmination of all that with Kenny smiling at the camera and giving Marko a beatdown after the match.

Match wasn’t great, but it did progress some story, which is all I ask. Looking forward to seeing where this story goes.

- At this point, I checked out for a bit and let my tv run to help secure ratings, but I just don’t care about Nightmare BS. Piss and cigarette break for me. I was still pumped to see Omega actually not acting like a geek.

The Low - Not sure why you put Vicki with Nyla. Just doesn’t make sense, but I’m willing to see where they take it.

Another up and down match - The world title match devolved into a street fight, because Moxley doesn’t know how to put together a wrestling match. He sets up the guard rail and after multiple switches that made both men look like idiots for not getting away from it, Cage uses the guard rail on Mox. Later in the match, Mox sets up a chair to suplex Cage onto it, and they use the same fucking guard rail spot.

Once back in the ring, things got a lot better. Both men trading shots and offense. Good stuff.

Then...that ending. In putting together the best finish AEW has ever had in the FTR-Lucha match, they put in the worst finish of AEW’s existence in having Taz throw the towel. This does not protect Cage. He got beat. Whether he tapped or not, his manager said, “Ok Moxley. I don’t want you to hurt him. I’m going to let him SURVIVE”. After all the shit talking, that’s the best finish you could come up with? Absolute bullshit. I’d rather a fuck finish and a DQ than what we got.



These guys have no clue and are just all over the map. It is so frustrating watching a show, enjoying half of it, seeing the potential, then knowing how fucking stupid the other half of the show was.

_sigh_

Up and down. Up and down.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I liked the FTR lucha bros match but i really wish Lucha would have won.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Another fantastic “Dynamite”!

My random thoughts:

1. As expected, Sonny Kiss did great in his match against Cody. I liked that both Cody and Sonny wrestled with an almost agree attitude. Both guys were all business. 

2. For me, the match of the night was the Elite vs Jungle Express. All six guys shined at various times, but especially Jungle Boy! It will be really interesting if Kenny really does turn heel.

3. The orange juice dump on the IC was hilarious! So was Jericho’s reaction. I just wonder what kind of stipulation their next match will be. It can’t just be another regular match. 

4. Hikaru Shida’s comment about potential challengers was interesting. Does this open the door to a new talent to come in?

5. I’m pretty “meh” about Vicki Guerrero, but the pairing kinda works. They even look alike.

6. The main event was pretty good. I’m just happy to see Darby back!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Really it's just a weird thing to go with because he's a heel lol. Like I get they want to be different and not do cookie cutter heels and faces, but some shit just shouldn't be done by heels and vice versa for faces. Selling the fact your heel challenger has been working through an injury just makes it hard to boo him or get heat. Then beating said injured heel does nothing to make your face look strong.


It was weird for sure that they went this route, I don't agree that its hard to boo the heel because he's "working through an injury" though. Heels have worked hurt plenty of times in the past and were still booed. I think people are smart enough to know whats up these days. I actually think this makes Moxley look pretty strong when the manager has to throw in the towel.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I don't care what the grapjics say Jericho that match was shit time to fast forward. You have no clue what the audience wants.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Highlight of the night! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283553534861082626


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It was weird for sure that they went this route, I don't agree that its hard to boo the heel because he's "working through an injury" though. Heels have worked hurt plenty of times in the past and were still booed. I think people are smart enough to know whats up these days. I actually think this makes Moxley look pretty strong when the manager has to throw in the towel.


For me I like to view my wrestling from as kayfabe of a standpoint as possible. I know Cage was delayed due to injury IRL, but in the show that wasn't really in issue before tonight. So for me coming out the match it's like "Cage you a bitch because your manager had to save you" and "good job Mox you beat the guy with one functioning arm". 

But oh well hopefully next week they finally give Mox a fully fleshed out story. Because he really needs it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> For me I like to view my wrestling from as kayfabe of a standpoint as possible. I know Cage was delayed due to injury IRL, but in the show that wasn't really in issue before tonight. So for me coming out the match it's like "Cage you a bitch because your manager had to save you" and "good job Mox you beat the guy with one functioning arm".
> 
> But oh well hopefully next week they finally give Mox a fully fleshed out story. Because he really needs it


I feel you, me personally I'm okay with the non-kayfabe every now and then, we have reached a point in 2020 where it doesn't matter as much as it used to honestly lol. When Cena broke kayfabe in his feud with Undertaker a couple of years back that was the final nail in the coffin for me lol. But yeah hopefully MJF cuts a hot promo on Moxley after his squash match next week. They really need to pump it up going into All Out. With Omega and Cody teasing a heel turn tonight and FTR hanging with Hangman, Im fuckin pumped. Cage vs Darby is gonna be good too.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Marko Runt is a fucking joke. Time to fast forward. Enough of this bullshit already


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> The show hasn't even been finished 10 minutes and you're fantasy booking things that haven't even happened.
> 
> Taz can just play it off as he didn't want to see him get his bicep torn again and have him out of action and that his time will come again. Taz can play it off as Cage didn't tap and technically didn't lose to Moxley and he's still the baddest motherfucker in the company because any normal man would have tapped, but not the machine, yada yada yada.
> 
> I'll just watch next week and see where it goes.


Just like Archer’s time will come again?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How the fuck is Cage vs Darby going to be good? One is a monster, and the other is tiny as hell. That match and feud should be a squash.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> How the fuck is Cage vs Darby going to be good? One is a monster, and the other is tiny as hell. That match and feud should be a squash.


I brought this up a day or two ago and the response was "Oh, we can't do an underdog angle in wrestling anymore?!"


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

the show was good, tf is Brandi doing trying to wrestle? What dont Tony get bout dis chick?


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Ivalisse next week. Do I seanse some upside to the women's division. Nice. Very nice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brandi clearly got with Cody to further her career, you can tell shes obsessed with being on camera and feeling like a star, shes taking full advantage of being Cody's wife in AEW. Girl hasn't got a lick of talent in the ring or on the mic but you can bet shes gonna be on tv in multiple segments every single week in some form or another cause shes fucking Cody.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> How the fuck is Cage vs Darby going to be good? One is a monster, and the other is tiny as hell. That match and feud should be a squash.


Because big man vs little man matches always work. Mysterio vs Brock worked, Zach Ryder vs Brock worked, Jeff Hardy vs Taker worked, Riho vs Nyla worked and plenty more


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Marbar said:


> Ivalisse next week. Do I seanse some upside to the women's division. Nice. Very nice


bruh I fukin marked out, dat chick is talent. why the fuck are we seein Brandi for?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Marbar said:


> Ivalisse next week. Do I seanse some upside to the women's division. Nice. Very nice


She's a very good pickup if they signed her, but they can't stop at just her.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

They signed Ivalisse? Did she make an appearance?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Because big man vs little man matches always work. Mysterio vs Brock worked, Zach Ryder vs Brock worked, Jeff Hardy vs Taker worked, Riho vs Nyla worked and plenty more



The point is the feud helps no one. Cage beats a guy he should wipe his ass with, Darby loses AGAIN, but its cool because "remember he will eventually beat Cody one day. "


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marbar said:


> Ivalisse next week. Do I seanse some upside to the women's division. Nice. Very nice





El Hammerstone said:


> She's a very good pickup if they signed her, but they can't stop at just her.





sweepdaleg said:


> They signed Ivalisse? Did she make an appearance?


Im REALLY pumped for Ivalisse, I hope to God she's signed. All of her backstage industry heat must have cooled off at this point right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Praying like crazy Ivelisse wears this attire next week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The point is the feud helps no one. Cage beats a guy he should wipe his ass with, Darby loses AGAIN, but its cool because "remember he will eventually beat Cody one day. "


It helps Cage look dominating and it puts Darby back in an underdog fighting role. Yeah he's gonna lose but the fact that he is so over protects him. You and I both like NXT so I'll use an example from there. Kieth Lee should have wiped his ass with Adam Cole too no? Or Gargano vs Lee? Both were small as hell against Lee but it worked.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It helps Cage look dominating and it puts Darby back in an underdog fighting role. Yeah he's gonna lose but the fact that he is so over protects him. You and I both like NXT so I'll use an example from there. Kieth Lee should have wiped his ass with Adam Cole too no? Or Gargano vs Lee? Both were small as hell against Lee but it worked.


You're talking about the match quality. Im sure it will be good. Im talking about booking guys in situations to get them over and this will not do that.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm still hoping for Tessa also. The Nightmare sisters suck but Allie is easyvon the eyes. Missing the hell out of Britt. Vickie H is not my idea of a cougar. More like a hyena.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Brandi clearly got with Cody to further her career, you can tell shes obsessed with being on camera and feeling like a star, shes taking full advantage of being Cody's wife in AEW. Girl hasn't got a lick of talent in the ring or on the mic but you can bet shes gonna be on tv in multiple segments every single week in some form or another cause shes fucking Cody.


Didn't they start their relationship way back when Cody was a "nobody" in WWE?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Praying like crazy Ivelisse wears this attire next week



GOT DAMN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Darby aint ever gonna be a big star until he gets a better look, cause his attire looks so fucking bush league, he looks like some scrawny kid who stole his sisters shorts and leggings and went and joined some dudes backyard wrestling show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello fellow AEW fans I'm going to give my thoughts on tonight FIGHT FOR THE FALLEN. 

Sonny Kiss vs Cody TNT TITLE MATCH.

Entrance was not my thing and it drug on too long.For me this match was about the storytelling of Cody being off his game and Arn not being pleased with him.I love the heel turn teasing more and more and seeing Tully watching foreshadowing the Four horseman. Maybe once Cody drops the title Tully and Arn will out together the horseman to take over AEW(I hope)Kiss delivered some stiff shots but whiffed quite a few moves still looks green for singles.Cody destroyed that fool on the ramp Alla Bob Holly and that gori crusher was cool.Its apparent they will push Janela and kiss as a tag imo.Match was decent I didn't hate it like I thought I would.


Lucha Bros vs FTR

I'm digging FTRs music. Pentagon botched a move and was visibly upset other then that everything was near flawless. A good stiff match showcasing both their styles and featured some crazy double teams but move of the match was one of FTR suicide dive into a swinging DDT.....EPIC.Ending was perfect not a full clean win setting up the rematch I cant wait.my favorite tag match of the year .Nice angle havin young bucks retrieve FTRs keys and even better the omega thing bringing out beer to reconcile then getting them poured on his head.FTR couldn't start the truck lol.


Dude the whole Inner Circle and OC thing was EPIC.Jericho got me man.....first the trolling using his Twitter battles about ratings, calling himself the demo God cracked me up.Then he sells OC match but also shitting on OC just enough,I bought the feud was dropped.......UNTIL FRESHLY MOTHER FUCKIN SQUEEZED POPS UP.I wasnt sure what to expect but boy was I entertained seeing Inner Circle covered in OJ.Jericho having a Carrie moment while ortiz flopped around was histerical.Then unknowingly using an OC towel was the cherry on top...TELL ME THAT WASNT COMEDY DONE RIGHT?

I enjoyed the JE interview Marko laughing at jericho the extra salt in the wounds lol.Jericho doing commentary worked up and covered in OJ was amazing he had me fucking laughing with Excaliber and JR roasting his ass.Jericho announces an eventual OC rematch FUCK YEAH I LOVE OC.


Jungle Express vs The Elite

I'm not liking the elites music it sucks hard.Jericho was on fire on commentary the whole match great job.Jungle boy is really getting good the kid has a bright future.Kenny working with marko worked for me in fact marko wasnt availability this match they used him in the right spots and no sold the majority if his stuff but boy that assisted Canadian destroyer was pretty sick.Jericho wanting luchasaurus birth certificate had me rollin.Then Marko getting his head kicked off while flossing was great.Kenny giving off the heel stuff is cool he will be a heel champion om hoping that character is way more appealing.FTR and Hangman drinking works lol they fit together.I liked the thing when they slingshot Ted Mario from outside in to a hurricanrana.Then Mario botches 2 moves back to back lol.Great finish o liked the kenny attacking Marko pisding off the bucks the split is coming I'm looking forward to it.


Cool segment with Shida addressing the injurys and depth of the division leading to the Open challenge. This is smart as you already have independent females trying to call out Shida.Much like the TNT title they could find some talent and defend her belt until the eventual Nyla Rose rematch. Not having good english is really holding back Shidas promos.


Nitemare Sisters vs Kenzie Page and Mj Jenkins

OH SHIT they got their own music and fully are adopting the Nitemare sisters this story is gettin better. Nice little squash Allie and Brandi looked good again both play their characters well and I enjoyed the cattiness in between the good teamwork. Good match I enjoyed it as this is one if my favorite storylines. 

Toy commercial was cool I'm getting some for sure haha.


I like nyla rose entrance starting to get better on the mic.....and its Vicki Guerrero lol I knew it oh God I hate her but she cut a decent promo and gotta admit I like her music haha.


HOLY FUCK its Ivalice ......this is wierd.....last night I was just looking up what happened to her thinking wow she would be a great get.....her vs diamante should be good I love Ivalice.


Moxley vs Cage AEW CHAMPIONSHIP 

I love how cage punks out the ref and makes him recognize the FTW belt.Great promo by Taz.Stiff match like expected I loved it,great selling by both guys.Nice show of his full game by Cage showing his agility as well as power.Good story telling attacking the arm throughout the match.Mox is tough he took some hard slams on the guard rail and through the chair. Taz is a great heel manager.Im not bothered as much by the finish as others.It saved the clean win,Taz can claim Cage never gave in etc.Darby returns and flys in and cracks Cage with his skateboard setting up that rivalry.Good to see him back darby is great after tonight's match I'm looking forward to see cage and darby should be good.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Praying like crazy Ivelisse wears this attire next week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SZilla25 said:


> Didn't they start their relationship way back when Cody was a "nobody" in WWE?


He was still a Rhodes, marrying into one of the most famous wrestling families aint gonna hurt your career exactly. And Cody wasn't a nobody he was just doing a shitty character at the time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're talking about the match quality. Im sure it will be good. Im talking about booking guys in situations to get them over and this will not do that.


Darby is already very much over and this match will amplify that because he's gonna bump like crazy and play the underdog. Plus it's his comeback from injury. I do agree that it doesn't do much for Cage though. It's probably gonna be a one and done then Cage moves on to Luchasaurus or Cody.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Darby is already very much over and this match will amplify that because he's gonna bump like crazy and play the underdog. Plus it's his comeback from injury. I do agree that it doesn't do much for Cage though. It's probably gonna be a one and done then Cage moves on to Luchasaurus or Cody.



He gets beat up and almost wins but doesn't. Great. That story gets old after a while.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Brandi clearly got with Cody to further her career, you can tell shes obsessed with being on camera and feeling like a star, shes taking full advantage of being Cody's wife in AEW. Girl hasn't got a lick of talent in the ring or on the mic but you can bet shes gonna be on tv in multiple segments every single week in some form or another cause shes fucking Cody.


You are such a hater ....you're way too invested in a fake sport bro.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You are such a hater ....you're way too invested in a fake sport bro.


she trash bruh stop cappin


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He gets beat up and almost wins but doesn't. Great. That story gets old after a while.


Lol we've been watching that story for 30 years the fans still love it, the underdog shit always works. Riho was an unknown and she played the underdog and got over af against Nyla. Daniel Bryan's whole thing was an underdog story against Batista and Orton in their match when in reality he should have been killed by the two of them as small as he is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just some more Ivelisse


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'm going to call bull shit on this. If a fighter gets their arm clearly broken in a match the ref is going to stop it not the corner. Just in general I don't buy you've seen the corner throw in the towel multiple times over a submission when MMA corners barely do it over striking beatings. I've seen corners have to pull folk off when the ref failed to notice a passed out opponent. But I've never seen a corner throw in the towel over an arm bar.


I've judged many CAMMO mma fights in my time I've seen guys way too stubborn to tap out be it an arm being hyper extended popping and cracking or a knee being torn to shreds.Ive seen a dudes elbow completely dislocated in an armbar to the point its just flopping around lol.Ive seen the towel tossed in a few occassions.

Mox had to get this bull in multiple submissions after targeting the arm all night i dont mind the finish.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Just some more Ivelisse


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> she trash bruh stop cappin


Nah she's not elite level but shes gotten better and continues to get better every week your boy is hating talking out his ass.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah she's not elite level but shes gotten better and continues to get better every week your boy is hating talking out his ass.


she garbage bruh. ya cappin hard, so many chicks to pick from dat be better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I've judged many CAMMO mma fights in my time I've seen guys way too stubborn to tap out be it an arm being hyper extended popping and cracking or a knee being torn to shreds.Ive seen a dudes elbow completely dislocated in an armbar to the point its just flopping around lol.Ive seen the towel tossed in a few occassions.
> 
> Mox had to get this bull in multiple submissions after targeting the arm all night i dont mind the finish.


If seen arms get broke for sure. But a towel on submission not once


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> she garbage bruh. ya cappin hard, so many chicks to pick from dat be better


Shes not trash and didn't get with cody to be famous lol shes hot as fuck she coulda got with way more famous ppl that's straight garbage making shit up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait for Ivelisse next week


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> If seen arms get broke for sure. But a towel on submission not once


I'm sure you haven't seen it in the ufc but I've seen it in regionals and amateurs and in grappling tournaments it does happen on occasion.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Shes not trash and didn't get with cody to be famous lol shes hot as fuck she coulda got with way more famous ppl that's straight garbage making shit up.


bruh her ass wouldnt be allowed in a ring if Cody wasnt bangin her.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can't wait for Ivelisse next week


how we chattin bout Brandi when dat fine ass is in this thread. DAMN


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

it was a hot and cold show tonight.

Opener was ok i guess. sorry but i don't find Sonny Kiss entertaining in anyway. not a homophobe or anything like that, but i'd rather not see him on tv. Cody being more a heel was interesting as was Tully scouting him

FTR vs Lucha bors was a great tease as to what they can really show. they will have a better longer match at some point hopefully over the titles. the Ending was good as it didn't harm Lucha Bros too much since FTR went a dirty route to win. Kenny getting the beer bath, FTR don't forget lol

Jericho inner cirlce segment was ok, just thought we were done with the Orange Cassidy fued. what else is there to do?

Jurassic express vs the Elite. fun match i enjoyed for the most part. Marko stunt should not be getting offense on Kenny though. Kenny showing signs of becoming the Cleaner. i dig it. do the Bucks turn with him or nah? seems they are building FTR vs Kenny and Hangman. but for all out?

Nyla Rose announcing Vickie Guerrero as her manager was maybe the worst segment AEW has done imo, don't care, don't wanna see, Nyla is cringe and so is Vickie. women's divison is horrible!!!

Allie and Brandi win a tag match,yawn

Mox vs Cage. i really liked this. they actually told a story in the ring bringing Cage's surgically repaired arm into play and having Mox target it all match. Cage kicks out of paradigm shift is a good look for him. i see some controversy over the ending. i think it was a good move as it makes Mox look strong, something your world champ should be, as he beat Cage clean, yet Cage did not submit which didn't devalue him in my eyes. Darby returning was expected. 

6.5/10 show for me. the good was really good and the bad was really bad. Jericho and Orange was meh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm sure you haven't seen it in the ufc but I've seen it in regionals and amateurs and in grappling tournaments it does happen on occasion.


That or any major promotion


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> That or any major promotion


Yeah that's what I just said


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> At this point yeah. There are way too many ex WWE stars around. It looks like WWE, it sounds like WWE (JR, Taz), the top stars are all WWE guys, we haven't even had a main event without any WWE guys since February of this year.
> 
> If they wanted to sign Rusev I'd suggest getting rid of at least two former WWE guys off the roster.


Personally I think passing on a guy with the in ring ability, look and charisma of a guy like Miro would simply be moronic. At this point in 2020 - a very large portion of performers have experience in WWE, that's not a negative anymore. There simply is not quite the same plethora of talent available on the indie scene currently that there was 10-15+ years ago.

He's looking to be in the best shape of his life and is still relatively young at 34. Quite frankly if they didn't sign him I would be disappointed beyond words. He's a fucking stud.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

yo was she 






always dat hot?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> bruh her ass wouldnt be allowed in a ring if Cody wasnt bangin her.


Don't buy that for a second


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Don't buy that for a second


she not gon fuck ya bruh 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> she not gon fuck ya bruh 😂


You either..... clearly why you so mad cody is lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You either..... clearly why you so mad cody is lol


cuz she trash in da ring bruh. She good for 2 spots then the whole match fall apart.

fuck at least Ivelisse got talent bruh, if ass get ya, I get it, but yo pick dat magician chick or Ivelisse go hard for, not trash ass Brandi 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> cuz she trash in da ring bruh. She good for 2 spots then the whole match fall apart.


You're not changing my opinion by repeating the same statement, I like her you dont ......woohoo..... 🙄


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> cuz she trash in da ring bruh. She good for 2 spots then the whole match fall apart.
> 
> fuck at least Ivelisse got talent bruh, if ass get ya, I get it, but yo pick dat magician chick or Ivelisse go hard for, not trash ass Brandi 😂


It's hard to understand your broken English.Magician chick with the horrible gimmick nah I'm good.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's hard to understand your broken English.Magician chick with the horrible gimmick nah I'm good.


magician chick can actually wrestle.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> magician chick can actually wrestle.


Didnt look much better then brandi tbh she was squashed by abadon lol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Didnt look much better then brandi tbh she was squashed by abadon lol


brandi cant wrestle, aint believable, cant sell for shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Time for me to be the anti angry aussie.

I didn't care for Cody and sonny buuut I loved the heelish tactics from Cody. Now put sonny back on dark.

The lucha bros vs ftr absolutely ruled. And I enjoyed the aftermath. Good stuff

Jericho segment was a miss. I thought it was cheesy dx 2006 level stuff

Jurassic express vs the elite was great. And I loved the psychology from omega selling he was pissed off at being disrespected and delving in to the dark side. That destroyer was sick.

The way chip was ranting about the title match I expected a spot fest but it was a great psychological match. The best mox match since jericho honestly. And the Darby return was good. I normally don't care for the towel finish but the commentary explained it beautifully referencing cages injury history.

A solid show. Nothing truly memorable. Exactly what a tv episode should be


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My Fight for the Fallen Review:

-Didn't mind the entrance from Kiss with the cheerleaders at all. Didn't really like the match too much though. Kiss missed some spots like 3 times in the early going. A couple of decent spots in the match with Kiss showing a more aggressive side. I wasn't a big fan of the choice in Kiss being the challenger, but at the same time, I do realize that it was an open challenge and Cody needs bodies to go over. Awesome Cross Rhodes from Cody to end it. His opponents always sell the fuck out of that finisher lol. Match went about 13 minutes which was a little too long but not really complaining. Kiss was a little sloppy tonight. Cody looked good and was teasing the hell out of a heel turn. Tully was out there scouting. Heel Cody is gonna be awesome. *Match rating: **3/4*

-FTR vs Lucha Bros was awesome. Good spots in this match and an awesome finish that teased an FTR heel turn. Big time rare botch from the Lucha Bros at the start but the match picked up significantly as it went on. These 4 guys definitely clicked. They could do better though. I know these 4 can put on a 5 star match if they had more time to prepare before an actual PPV. Looking forward to their future encounters. The ending with the mask pull protects Lucha Bros and keeps FTR undefeated. I like it. *Match rating: ****1/4 *

-Great post-match segment with Omega bringing out the beers to have FTR pour them on him. Young Bucks attacking Butcher and Blade was fine too. Hilarious that FTR couldn't start the car though lol must have been embarrassing for live TV lol. Supposedly they yelled out "What the fuck happened to the car!!" but I missed that lol. *Segment rating: ***3/4*

-The Jericho segment was *GOLD*. A+ Stuff. This was the BEST part of the night. Absolutely LOVED it lol. This is the type of "shoot" shit that I want to see from heels. Sometimes I'm just like "Fuck kayfabe" lol. Jericho trolling NXT fans and AEW haters about being the "Demo God" was hilarious. So many people were triggered I'm sure. I can't wait for the threads tomorrow. And he did it with a smug, sarcastic look on his face like he didn't give a shit what people thought. I love it. He should have given the finger to the camera, NWO Hogan would have lol. Fuck the people that don't know shit about how ratings and advertisers work, then they wanna come onto Jericho's Twitter talking shit. That's how you work people lol, Jericho is a master at what he does. Now hundreds of people hate him even more and want him to get his ass kicked. Constantly bringing up the demos was so great and was an awesome follow up to the past week of news and tweets. OC coming out and dumping all the OJ onto the Inner Circle was good too. Great shit. This was definitely my favorite part of the night and Jericho once again shows why he's one of the best in the business. This was top 10 as far as segments on Dynamite. Fuck man imagine if there was a crowd it would have been glorious. I may be over-rating the segment to some as everyone has their own opinions, but from my POV, it was truly great shit.
*Segment rating: 5 stars******

-The Elite vs Jurassic Express was also really good. Marko didn't hurt the match as much as I thought he would. He actually played his part quite well. Great offense from all the guys involved. Dope destroyer spot from Marko. (I would have had Jungle Boy do it but whatever). Jungle Boy is fuckin great. So clean with all his spots. So is Kenny Omega. I wouldn't have had these guys selling so much for Marko though. FUCK MARKO. Other than that, good stuff here. *Match rating: ***3/4*

-The post-match segment was the best part of all of this. Omega attacking Stunt was fuckin awesome. THE CLEANER BABY!!!!! After the attack, he just has an evil, cocky ass dick head smile on his face as the Bucks pull him off yelling "This isn't you!". Good shit. The heel turn is coming and its gonna be glorious. 2021 is the year of the Omega takeover. Finally man, this is the character development shit I wanna see. Hangman hanging out with FTR was intriguing as well. I have no idea who goes heel and who stays babyface going into All Out. Very unpredictable stuff. *Post match segment rating: 5 stars******

-Good promo from Moxley. He spoke about Cage's torn biceps injury which played a part in the controversial ending of the main event*. Promo rating: ***3/4*

-Brandi/Allie vs Jobbers was short and straight to the point. I appreciate that. I love seeing Brandi on TV even though others don't. She's green af but I like her. 2 stars just because of Brandi. *Match rating: ***

-Nyla Rose picking Vickie Guerrero doesn't interest me in the least. Who cares? Please give Ivelisse her spot on the card. Why does she need a manager to win a title when she already won it in the first place? LOL. Vickie has her fans though and she actually gets legit heat so it'll work for some, but for me? Nah. I'll be skipping whatever these two do on Dynamite. Britt Baker, Penelope Ford, Ivelisse, Anna Jay, Brandi and Shida are the only ones who matter for me. *Segment rating: DUD*

-Moxley vs Cage was a really good match hurt by a bad ending. Good dominating shit from Cage. He looked strong up until the end. The ending did make sense even though it was a bad way to go about it. Moxley cuts a promo about his injury, then he works on it the ENTIRE match. As he has him in the submission, Taz throws in the towel because he doesn't want his prizefighter out for another 5-6 months. It definitely made sense and commentary put it over well. A lot of the time, people will complain about limbs being worked in a match and then later all the work meaning nothing in the end. But tonight, Mox's arm work meant something. It meant the whole match, and I actually appreciate that. MMA fights play out like this all the time with coaches throwing in the towel because their fighters are too stubborn to quit even though the damage can cost them more than a loss would. It all made sense. BUT...it was still a bad decision IMO to go this route. I would have just had Darby screw Cage during the match instead of coming out after. This doesn't make Cage look strong in the end especially after all of Taz's shit talk, and Mox doesn't get a truly dominant win, so it really didn't help anyone. I guess now we can move on to MJF. He has a squash match next week and I fully expect him to cut his first promo on Mox. They have 7 weeks to build MJF./Mox which is a shitload of time, so they better go all out, no pun intended. The ending hurt an otherwise good match for me. *Match rating: ***3/4

Overall rating: 8/10.* Strong show. Next week we have a stacked card and we have....IVELISSE!!!!!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My Fight for the Fallen Review:
> 
> -Didn't mind the entrance from Kiss with the cheerleaders at all. Didn't really like the match too much though. Kiss missed some spots like 3 times in the early going. A couple of decent spots in the match with Kiss showing a more aggressive side. I wasn't a big fan of the choice in Kiss being the challenger, but at the same time, I do realize that it was an open challenge and Cody needs bodies to go over. Awesome Cross Rhodes from Cody to end it. His opponents always sell the fuck out of that finisher lol. Match went about 13 minutes which was a little too long but not really complaining. Kiss was a little sloppy tonight. Cody looked good and was teasing the hell out of a heel turn. Tully was out there scouting. Heel Cody is gonna be awesome. *Match rating: **3/4*
> 
> ...


Agree the jericho going full Carrie in the ring while inner circle flopped around in Oj made me burst out in laughter.The demo god is born what pure genius to troll the idiots arguing with him on twitter absolute gold.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My Fight for the Fallen Review:
> 
> -Didn't mind the entrance from Kiss with the cheerleaders at all. Didn't really like the match too much though. Kiss missed some spots like 3 times in the early going. A couple of decent spots in the match with Kiss showing a more aggressive side. I wasn't a big fan of the choice in Kiss being the challenger, but at the same time, I do realize that it was an open challenge and Cody needs bodies to go over. Awesome Cross Rhodes from Cody to end it. His opponents always sell the fuck out of that finisher lol. Match went about 13 minutes which was a little too long but not really complaining. Kiss was a little sloppy tonight. Cody looked good and was teasing the hell out of a heel turn. Tully was out there scouting. Heel Cody is gonna be awesome. *Match rating: **3/4*
> 
> ...


My only complaint with the Jericho segment was the oj thing. It was too nickelodeonesque. I don't tend to enjoy those segments. The only time I did was the old bloodbath and the beer and milk bath segments

But I loved everything before it. I knew the demogod stuff would trigger so many people so I was smirking the entire time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Agree the jericho going full Carrie in the ring while inner circle flopped around in Oj made me burst out in laughter.The demo god is born what pure genius to troll the idiots arguing with him on twitter absolute gold.


Jericho is a Grade A troll lol. He's that kid who you just want to punch in the face in high school lol. I know some people on here who wanted to burn him alive. 😂 Great heel work.



Firefromthegods said:


> My only complaint with the Jericho segment was the oj thing. It was too nickelodeonesque. I don't tend to enjoy those segments. The only time I did was the old bloodbath and the beer and milk bath segments
> 
> But I loved everything before it. I knew the demogod stuff would trigger so many people so I was smirking the entire time


I can see why you wouldn't like it, I was a big fan of DX in 2006 though so I didn't mind the orange juice personally.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If you're going to bring back vicky, one would figure that theres a better way to do so then having her manage someone that doesnt need a manager.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My Fight for the Fallen Review:
> 
> -Didn't mind the entrance from Kiss with the cheerleaders at all. Didn't really like the match too much though. Kiss missed some spots like 3 times in the early going. A couple of decent spots in the match with Kiss showing a more aggressive side. I wasn't a big fan of the choice in Kiss being the challenger, but at the same time, I do realize that it was an open challenge and Cody needs bodies to go over. Awesome Cross Rhodes from Cody to end it. His opponents always sell the fuck out of that finisher lol. Match went about 13 minutes which was a little too long but not really complaining. Kiss was a little sloppy tonight. Cody looked good and was teasing the hell out of a heel turn. Tully was out there scouting. Heel Cody is gonna be awesome. *Match rating: **3/4*
> 
> ...


Cody rHHHodes booked that, no doubt about it. How many towel spots does this guy have under his belt now? The MJF one. The Dustin vs Archer one. Tried throwing the towel on Kenny in New Japan.

Cody with the stupid shit again.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mox vs. Cage was a really fun brawl. And clever finish to keep Cage looking strong.

I do kind of think that basically doing the same story with Archer, Lee, and Cage all within a relatively short amount of time was a bit, much.


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

Mox AND Cage delivered. Was competitive enough that I expect a bounce back from Cage. Overall I enjoyed the match and I feel like it caters to all types of fans.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Cody vs Kiss - Cody works as a heel to get Kiss over because a number of fans don’t like Sonny Kiss and considered some of them homophobes, so he works heel to try and get him cheered. Even though, I’m pretty sure that I liked Goldust, liked Kanyon (who was gay in RL), liked Rico, damn sure like Sonya Deville, and thought that Primetime Players vs Real Americans would have been a good morality play to cheer the heroes (PTP) if WWE bothered to acknowledge that Darren Young was gay (unfortunately they didn’t and thought it would have been too edgy for their audience at the time because it wasn’t family friendly...and they wonder why the ratings keep going down as fast as they are ). Not to mention all the LGBT+ characters that come out in entertainment that I have been comfortable with coming out, and those LGBT+ stars in the entertainment world that I like.

I don’t dislike Kiss because he is gender fluid. I dislike exotico characters in wrestling in general – I disliked Pimpinela Escarlata in LU S1, I dislike Mamba in AAA, I dislike Dulce Garcenia and skip his matches in NJPW when Fantasticamania happens. I always have and don’t think I’m a homophobe for disliking them. As far as I am concerned, it is bathroom break material and nothing flips the channel back to WWE quicker for me. And to try and shame me and others for not liking Sonny Kiss is TLOU2 levels of awful.

Moving on...

Marko using the Canadian Destroyer – AEW has decided that they are going to continue to spam the Canadian Destroyer on their shows. The reason I brought up the Mexican Destroyer last week was because it seems like AEW would not know what cool looked like even if it hit a Mexican Destroyer onto everyone at ringside, since cool – as subjective as it tends to be – was what that spot was last week. And if they has simply edited the pretaped part of Fyter Fest and switched Jericho-Cassidy out for that 8 man tag, they might actually have had a Dynamite main event for the ages. But they didn’t do that. And instead they respond by continue to spam the Canadian Destroyer – I guess in this case it is the Jurassic Destroyer – by bringing poor Marko into this. Because Marko Stunt doesn't get enough criticism apparently. But we might be getting Kenny the Cleaner so that should make everything okay.

Jericho-Cassidy is apparently still not finished, meaning Jericho is going to job to Orange Cassidy, someone who have never held _any_ gold in AEW. I don't even know if he's even held any gold on the indy circuit. So, in addition to not having NJPW Jericho, we don’t even have the Jericho that went to a draw with Jungle Boy about 6-7 months ago. We have the Jericho that put over Fandango.

Oh, and Vickie Guerrero is Nyla Rose's manager as anticipated. And Mox beat Cage as anticipated, and might be defending against Darby Allin next. Plus Brandi and Allie had a tag match somewhere on the card as the Nightmare Sisters. And AEW seems to have forgotten that Priscilla Kelly could be a contender for Shida's championship. As could Allie and Brandi and Swole and Abadon and Anna Jay and Dani Jordyn and Diamante. But at least Ivelisse will be showing up ... next week.

Just by reading the results of this show, it just reeks of AEW doubling down and trying to get their vanity projects over in the face of criticism because the fans that are criticizing them are finally putting their foot down and basically saying to AEW "hey, we gave you leeway at the beginning, and have been giving you leeway during this pandemic. Now can you try and start producing something good?" I’m glad I did not watch this show.

In closing I'll say two things:

First, Vince McMahon thanks you for helping to send viewership towards his flailing shows.

Second, FTR - please bring Private Party, Santana & Ortiz, Lucha Bros and Butcher & Blade on your world tour for tag team gold and attempt to be the Ultimo Dragon of tag team wrestling when it comes to holding titles. They are too good to be associated with the trash in AEW.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

LMAO in what world does cage look strong after that?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Cody rHHHodes booked that, no doubt about it. How many towel spots does this guy have under his belt now? The MJF one. The Dustin vs Archer one. Tried throwing the towel on Kenny in New Japan.
> 
> Cody with the stupid shit again.


Did he throw the towel in for Archer/Dustin? I don't remember, I think it ended clean. The MJF one is the only one before tonight I think.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did he throw the towel in for Archer/Dustin? I don't remember, I think it ended clean. The MJF one is the only one before tonight I think.


No, he didn’t throw the towel, but my point was that he is now involved in 3 attempted spots of throwing in the towel. Deductive reasoning says, “Cody booked that finish”.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW fans are the only people on the planet where they see a guy get choked out like a bitch and say "good finish, keeps the monster looking strong" or sees the dogged manage go "oh shit! ma dude's getting owned!" and throws in the towel and do the same thing. Wow. Archer is done. Lee is done. Cage is done. They'll stick around and have matches, but they're done. No one cares anymore. None of them will EVER be in a position where they look better than they did before they had been beaten and were going after an alleged top guy. You only get to do it the first time once. They've all done it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> AEW fans are the only people on the planet where they see a guy get choked out like a bitch and say "good finish, keeps the monster looking strong" or sees the dogged manage go "oh shit! ma dude's getting owned!" and throws in the towel and do the same thing. Wow. Archer is done. Lee is done. Cage is done. They'll stick around and have matches, but they're done. No one cares anymore. None of them will EVER be in a position where they look better than they did before they had been beaten and were going after an alleged top guy. You only get to do it the first time once. They've all done it.


Heh. As I was reading your description of them and commenting that you only get one first impression to be that guy, I could have swore you were talking about the Dynamite show in general.

But you’re obviously right. I was predicting their burials the minute I seen who they were facing. Everyone keeps saying Archer isn’t buried, but I mean...does anyone really believe that?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody vs Kiss was really good. Cody coming closer and closer to losing each week, the pressure is getting to him it seems. 

Lucha Bros vs FTR was everything I expected. Neither team looked bad in the end. FTR using their smarts to steal a win. Love what they did after setting up FTR vs Omega/Hangman and Bucks/BnB

Jericho trolling everyone was amazing. Cassidy, OJ spot was good too. Pretty sure that was the only comedy of the night. 

Elite vs Jurassic Express was great, Stunt did good, Omega post-match beat down was great. I wanna see Kenny start going into that dark side. Bucks siding with Jurassic Express was interesting. 

Knew Vickie would be Nyla's manager. Not excited about it but lets see where it goes. 

Never put enhancement talent on a card like this. Brandi and Allie can do their thing on dark. 

I like Shida calling out any and everyone. Tessa?

Jericho was great on commentary, they treat Excalibur like shit lol. 

Moxley and Cage delivered. Psychology was on 10. Love Tazz throwing in the towel and how well JR sold it. That's wrestling 101 right there.

Good show.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Moxley vs Cage was great can't wait for round 2 Cody vs Sunny Kiss was awkward Cody looked like he was really uncomfortable wrestling Sunny.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody v Sonny. Good opener. I don’t get the Cody hate. I do agree sonny should not be in a title match. 

FTR v Lucha. Fan of Luchas. Great

Omega segment. Nice

Jericho segment. Enjoyed the OC feud that finished with a top notch match, but it’s run it’s course. Don’t like promos where they talk about ratings... then the ending was awesome and I am back in.

JE v elite. Just brilliant. I can live with marko being a sidekick and interfere in matches...but not wrestling matches. But that destroyer was amazing.

Shida is boss

Brandi/Allie. More Rhodes hate. Brandi may not be five star “in ring”, lucky wrestling isn’t all about “in ring”.

Vickie...you beauty

Cage v mox. Great match but I was hoping for a cage win. I hope they don’t go down the “monster of the week” path to continually put over the champ.

Darby v cage will be insane...few more weeks build up would have been good.

Jericho gold on commentary

8/10


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

im sorry this is just ridiculous


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 88899
> 
> im sorry this is just ridiculous


What about that toughness that Sonny Kiss showed!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> What about that toughness that Sonny Kiss showed!?


impressive display yeah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody/Kiss, nothing good nothing bad. Cody trying heel tactics but at the end hug Kiss for 10 seconds makes no sense (at least for me). Of course he tried to win, even with dirty moves...anyways, wasnt as annoyed as usual with Cody.

FTR/Lucha Bros, very good match, the post match thing with Kenny is interesting, lets see where this goes.

And then sadly as always it went downhill from here...

Jericho segment with the demo bragging, I know the AEW fans will laugh about that, but it was just so awkward to watch for me and also the orange juice...not a fan, never will be a fan

Then Marko...I cant watch stuff like that, when he throws around guys double his size...the other guys had a good match, but Marko is just not TV material...The next post match segment with Kenny, also great, still interested where this goes.

Vicky...ok expected and not needed and then the womens match, skipped that...

Main event match was fun, but another towel scenario? How does that save Cage? It makes him look even dumber in my eyes...on to the next guy...

Was an ok Dynamite, but still feels mediocre..


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'll say this, last night was at the very least the best match of Moxley as Champion and he really came off as a sick bastard on the finish. That is what he should be doing more, less Stone Cold, more Piper. I thought both guys him and Cage looked great, the came off very well. The finish I didn't mind cause again if you want to do this match early(cause these bookers have the attention span of toddlers and want their big new arrivals to get title matches) then you have to protect both guys. Mox won, Cage didn't give up, Taz ended the match. 

I liked the match although part of me would have loved if they had booked this like Lesnar-Cena at Summerslam like Cage would have demolished Mox tthe entire time but contrary to Brock-Cena, you have Mox get a lucky win. And it pisses Cage up. But they could do this in their rematch(if they have one).


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

That opening match was not very good. It got a little better as it went on but Sonny is not for Primetime and if not for Covid I doubt we would see him on here let alone getting a title shot. TNT title matches have been hit or miss. The Jungle Boy match was excellent and the Ricky Starks and Hager matches was very good too. This was definitely the weakest of the batch. FTR/Lucha Bros was good stuff minus the first minute. The 6 man was tons of fun with aggressive heelish Kenny shining through. Marko eating that V Trigger and One Winged Angel truly highlights. Jericho's promo was funny. He is now the Demo-God  Nightmare Sister is like mid 2000's Diva era bad but at least it was short. Vickie as Nyla's mouthpiece is fine but please don't give Nyla the belt back. Shida speaking better and better English and looking great too. Mox/Cage was good and the finish works similar to the Brodie Lee. Darby back to feud with Cage should be good. Funny ppl were trying to say Taz/Darby was dropped out of nowhere but it has been slow build since Taz was giving Darby tips after losing to Cody.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

fabi1982 said:


> Cody/Kiss, nothing good nothing bad. Cody trying heel tactics but at the end hug Kiss for 10 seconds makes no sense (at least for me). Of course he tried to win, even with dirty moves...anyways, wasnt as annoyed as usual with Cody.


Frustration and pressing. Cody’s been getting closer and closer to losing. That’s the story no one here seems to see. That’s why he started pulling out all the dirty tactics. He’ll do anything to keep that title. It’s going to catch up to him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 88899
> 
> im sorry this is just ridiculous


If a move takes that amount of choreography, maybe it shouldn't be done. I respect the creativity, but I was watching thinking Nick was helping his brother get driven into the canvas.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Who can stop the path of cage?......Moxley, on his first attempt with another towel finish.

In predictable fashion AEW booked themselves into another corner with Mox so decided to bury the monster again, he can now go and join the back of the queue with Archer and Brodie. For those who don’t think he’s buried, this is the 3rd guy in as many months who has been portrayed as unstoppable and has been stopped at the first sign of competition. 

Now he gets to feud with Darby and as visually entertaining as a Darby match/feud may be, I don’t think it adds anything to Cage if he wins as Darby is ultimately a massive step down from the AEW champion. Similar to how Brodie and Archer have been reduced to mid/low card feuds. The Darby match should be a squash due to the size difference, similar to Cage’s pillman jr match, but we all know it won’t be. At least he’s got the FTW championship though, a title for the ‘toughest‘ man in the business whose manager just threw in the towel for him.

This should have been booked as Cage and Mox going toe to toe with nothing separating them, then Taz runs interference to give Cage the upper hand for a bit, then Moxley evens the odds by using a weapon (Maybe the AEW belt) while ref isn’t looking and wins using elevated paradigm shift. Following week Taz calls out Mox for cheating and awards Cage the FTW belt. Then Darby shows up to challenge Cage. Mox claims he did what’s necessary to win as He was outnumbered and refers to still being undefeated And that’s all that matters, then MJF turns up to remind Moxley he’s not the only unbeaten person in AEW. It really is that simple.

On a plus side, the kenny heel turn is coming and it’s going to be glorious.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Frustration and pressing. Cody’s been getting closer and closer to losing. That’s the story no one here seems to see. That’s why he started pulling out all the dirty tactics. He’ll do anything to keep that title. It’s going to catch up to him.


That makes sense and all, but why have this difficulty in a match with someone who, as other have said, wouldnt be in a title match if it wasnt for covid...and when we have „Cody and the three horsemen“ everyone will say „see what a great heel turn“, but I still dont like the inconsistency and no half year away storyline will tell me different. But as I said this was basically the least annoying Cody match in a long time for me and (sadly) one of the high points of the show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> If a move takes that amount of choreography, maybe it shouldn't be done. I respect the creativity, but I was watching thinking Nick was helping his brother get driven into the canvas.


i agree with you completely. I can just about accept Stunt getting in offense on Omega with the way they sold it on commentary with Omega not taking it seriously. 

But this takes the biscuit. As soon as I saw that, it killed my suspension of disbelief for the rest of the show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

My thoughts:

- I liked the Sonny Kiss entrance but it wasn't for him at all. A cool babyface coming out with the cheerleaders could be really cool but Sonny Kiss? Nah. Unfortunately Sonny's dance moves were the best part of his match. A pretty average match followed with Cody having to do entirely too much to put Sonny down. Give it 4-5 minutes if you must with Cody getting a nice win in a decisive manner but going 10ish? Nah dog that's a no from me.

- FTR Vs Lucha Brothers was a great tag team match that I thoroughly enjoyed. Not a 5 star like someone suggested on here but maybe a solid 3 1/2 - 4.0. I don't understand why FTR didn't care about their car and have been acting carefree the entire time. Didn't even seem excited to get it back or even know how to start it (lol). Good match though.

- Can't say I care about the "Are the FTR faces or are they not?" angle. It was okay for what it was though.

- Jericho angle was dumb nobody knows what the fuck he's on about when he talks about ratings except us guys here and the other nerdy wrestling fans. Bringing this shit to TV is stupid as was everything about this angle.

- Marko Stunt having a giggle about Jericho getting juiced nobody cares and stop trying to make Marko a somebody.

- I didn't like the big six man tag team deal but I never enjoy matches like that. Marko looking equally strong in the match was ridiculous.

- Women's squash was who cares? Brandi can be a valet or nothing stop trying to make HER somebody.

- Vickie Guerrero is the new manager for Nyla. Super predictable and I've seen very few fans in favour of it plus it continues making AEW look like the place WWE characters go after their run in WWE. First Vickie Guerrero, who next? Is it time to bring Scotty 2 Hotty out of retirement for one more run against Cody?

- Cage/Mox was fine until the finish in which Brian Cage looks like a pussy and Taz looks like an idiot. This is the third big man that has lost his first big match. This would be okay if it was the territory days and the monster then disappears but they're all signed and going into future programs. Just dumb and could've been avoided but they refuse to do DQ's and count outs.

Average show. 1 point for everything was good makes this like a 3/10


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't wait for this Kenny Omega/Marko Stunt blood feud


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

AEW stays trash, at this point I want them to exist for them to release a video game. They're wasting my time and I can't stop watching as i'm a sucker for wrestling that isn't 100% a lost cause ala WWE.

Sonny Kiss is the personification of garbage. His entrance felt like it took ages to finish, he can't wrestle, shows no emotion in his face, he looks lost in the ring, fuck this guy. If he wasn't overly camp he wouldn't be there. Since when did being overly camp with no talent draw.

luchbros vs FTR, I like these teams, felt like a real wrestling show with this match.

Luchasaurus shouldn't talk. Marko stunt enough said. Feels like I was legit watching a childrens daytime tv show with this bullshit.

Jericho is losing it, why bring up the demos, this is their problem. They're catering to fans that will watch regardless. No one else cares about the ratings or even know about it, as well as it being a lie, you can barely beat WWE's third brand in the demos. Trolling or not, it's shit.

Omega getting beer poured on him and not fighting is just fucking lame, what a star.

Cage losing to a towel ffs. Is moxley goku now, he's not that guy. Cage looks like a beast, make him lose via DQ, and have him proclaim himself as the real world champion with his FTR belt. Don't make him look like a pussy that he needs his manager to save him from more than loss but a serious injury. You're not going to lose viewers from doing a DQ once in a while, you're going to lose viewers by making potential stars look like pussies, but he did lose to Tessa so there we go.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

fabi1982 said:


> That makes sense and all, but why have this difficulty in a match with someone who, as other have said, wouldnt be in a title match if it wasnt for covid...and when we have „Cody and the three horsemen“ everyone will say „see what a great heel turn“, but I still dont like the inconsistency and no half year away storyline will tell me different. But as I said this was basically the least annoying Cody match in a long time for me and (sadly) one of the high points of the show.


Covid doesn’t matter.

Excalibur pointed out that Cody is obviously being overworked and his scheduled and pace is catching up to him.

Each week it’s gotten tougher and tougher and that’s the story. He’s going to break eventually or execute the heel turn at some point to keep his title.

I don’t understand the issue anyone has with it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Commentary did their jobs last night and laid the groundwork for everyone to follow along.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

When can Sammy Guevara come back? I really don't want to see Jericho team with Hager


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Covid doesn’t matter.
> 
> Excalibur pointed out that Cody is obviously being overworked and his scheduled and pace is catching up to him.
> 
> ...


Again thats fine and all, but it was not played out well. As others said it even seems that Cody had a little issue "getting into the match" with Kiss. And Kiss pretty much choreographing throughout all the match doesnt make it better. Again I get your point, but it was really badly done and at the end we will have "Cody and the three horsemen" as a result. This may be even worse than Having Vicky as a manager for Nyla.

We can all just hope that FTR brought the viewers back who switched to NXT for that match, as (on top) it was also way too long (I know, this plays into the "it gets harder for Cody" schtick). And having Excalibur going all out with "the schedule catching up to him" with Cody having a fucking match a week (I know kayfabe), when he had like 5 matches a week under the WWE umbrella


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> When can Sammy Guevara come back? I really don't want to see Jericho team with Hager


Once he's learned how to be sensitive. Samy was bad.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

- Cody/Sony was alright, Cody heeling it up, but I would like to more story to it.

- FTR/Lucha was a good match, and I loved the finish and then pouring beer on Omega.

- Demo God lmao

- Nyla/Vickie..meh..Vickie needs a crowd.

- JE vs Elite..ughh...where do I start.. so many shit that didn't make sense in this match, why can Stunt move after receiving the V trigger from Omega, why did Luchasaurus hold Stunt and take the v trigger for him instead of pulling him out, that canadian destroyer spot, and just all over the place shit.
I care more for the post-match stuff, and seeing Omega attack Marko after the match is 100% a heel move. 

I see it as FTR/Page team take-wrestling-seriously vs Omega/Bucks the goofs. 

- I thought Mox/Cage was well done and I don't see it as a burial at all. It depends what they do with him now.


----------



## The155v1 (Jul 16, 2020)

I usually just read but don’t post. But what I would have written for the end of the main event would have been cage being upset with taz for throwing in the towel. And starting to beat the crap out of him. Skateboard allin comes in and saves taz. Then still got massive heat on cage and doesn’t look as bad in the loss. Taz can promo about cage being prototypical muscle freek, not FTW in anyway... yada and give the title to allin. Who fits that term moreso anyways.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Aftermath is important, but there are ways to lose that do bury people. It’s not as blanket as “guy lost, he’s done,” but it’s how. This sounds like an AWFUL how.

Honestly, with all these shitty managers around, it kind of sounds like Tazz and Roberts might be fobbed off and Archer & Cage will become a tag team of losers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Aftermath is important, but there are ways to lose that do bury people. It’s not as blanket as “guy lost, he’s done,” but it’s how. This sounds like an AWFUL how.
> 
> Honestly, with all these shitty managers around, it kind of sounds like Tazz and Roberts might be fobbed off and Archer & Cage will become a tag team of losers.


What's even worse is that the idea isn't even original. AEW did the exact same towel throwing angle like 3 months ago.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Haha, that’s right. It’s very Rhodes to repeat a finish just months apart and not expect anyone to notice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I know AEW doesn't like doing DQs...but this situation with the main event might have been a good time to do one.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got around to watching the show, it was surprisingly good as I peeked a few comments here before watching and I thought it sucked or something. I actually enjoyed it alot.

OMEGAGA! OMEGAGA! OMEGAGA! Absolutely loved the FTR/Omega confrontation, his intensity and pissed off attitude during the match and shades of The Cleaner after the match. Hangman watching in jealousy while being joined by FTR was very well done.

All matches were good this week, Jericho stuff was solid too. Mainevent was pretty solid, loved seeing Darby back. I liked this show better than Night1 and 2 of Fyterfest tbh.

I am kind of confused though, Cody also worked more heelishly as did Omega and so did FTR. So if 4HM is a heel faction, Omega wont turn heel with Bucks?.. in any case it is interesting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Just got around to watching the show, it was surprisingly good as I peeked a few comments here before watching and I thought it sucked or something. I actually enjoyed it alot.
> 
> OMEGAGA! OMEGAGA! OMEGAGA! Absolutely loved the FTR/Omega confrontation, his intensity and pissed off attitude during the match and shades of The Cleaner after the match. Hangman watching in jealousy while being joined by FTR was very well done.
> 
> ...


I think that Omega and The Bucks will stay together as The Elite and Cody and FTR will do their own thing, while Hangman stays a loner and is targeted by both


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think that Omega and The Bucks will stay together as The Elite and Cody and FTR will do their own thing, while Hangman stays a loner and is targeted by both


And that's exactly what I have been asking for. Heel Golden Elite against babyface/tweener 4HM with Hangman as a loner always falling in the middle of the civil war. It has such potential to be so amazing for so long. I guess this is what they are saving the Blood and Guts for.

Both factions have to clash at some point. Seeing how FTR is fucking with Kenny/Hangman from day1, it is definitely not a coincidence. They definitely want Hangman on their side for 4HM, or have been trying to break them up so its easier for them to win the tag titles from them. 

That being said, I will lower my expectations just in case.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Skipped Cody/ Kiss and Elite/ JE. I'm too old for this shit.
FTR/ Lucha Bros was real good. Could've been much better with a crowd, but it is what it is.
Jericho's promo was shit. WWE comedy at it's worst. Just terrible.
Brandi had more TV time this month than Archer, Darby, Starks and Wardlow. Probably combined. "Shocker".
Welcome back, Mox! Finally, a star that takes himself seriously. What a strange concept. Match was great as expected, not sure about the finish but whatever. Darby's back, heck yeah. Cage/ Darby should be good, and hopefully Mox's next challenger is MJF.

The Elite are out of control at this point. The show feels like a long (long... long...) episode of BTE with silly humor. And sure as shit TK isn't the one to tell them to get their act together. It's becoming harder and harder to sit through Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This automatically turned Kenny Omega into the greatest babyface in the business.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cage should have been DQ'd - first DQ in AEW. Then next week Taz could have unveiled his FTW title and given it to Cage. So simple. 

So now Archer, Brodie, Cage and Wardlow all jobbed out in their first big matches. Two to Cody and two to Moxley.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That towel toss was absolutely retarded. It was the right time to give the belt to Cage but if they really didn't want to, a DQ was fine. Then they have the lightest guy on the roster drop him ?
Come on AEW you are smarter than that !


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That towel toss was absolutely retarded. It was the right time to give the belt to Cage but if they really didn't want to, a DQ was fine. Then they have the lightest guy on the roster drop him ?
> Come on AEW you are smarter than that !


i mean, taking a skateboard to the throat will drop most

but he was down for all of 10 seconds, c’mon now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m sorry.... i was a massive Vickie fan back in the day

so, this is just great - that laugh at the end - heel gold


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder how much Vickie is making for AEW to try and recreate Nyla Rose who has already been buried (And I don't use that term often but she is) and make her a star again?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Not into all the gay stuff, I don't know who they're trying to appeal to with that. I find myself far more drawn to the guys beating up the comedy characters in heelish fashion than I do the comedy characters themselves. 

Jericho was solid gold, main event was great, Omega beating up Stunt was great.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m sorry.... i was a massive Vickie fan back in the day
> 
> so, this is just great - that laugh at the end - heel gold


to be honest I always skipped her wwe segments. Especially her affair with edge. Got tiresome. I skipped her on Dynamite as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> to be honest I always skipped her wwe segments. Especially her affair with edge. Got tiresome. I skipped her on Dynamite as well.


yeah, she sure as shit isn’t for everybody


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Vickie is very good with a crowd because she always find a way to get heat.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, she sure as shit isn’t for everybody


i'll give it a go rather than shitting on it immediately. i expect that i disliked her in WWE because they kept going back to the edge storyline.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i'll give it a go rather than shitting on it immediately. i expect that i disliked her in WWE because they kept going back to the edge storyline.


good on you

personally i care zero for woman‘s wrestling - but this has me interested

Vickie has that real cringe, car-crash quality

but yeah, they def should not overexpose her

there was a time though where it could be argued Cena was the biggest face and she was the biggest heel in WWE

and many an argument was had on these boards


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> good on you
> 
> personally i care zero for woman‘s wrestling - but this has me interested
> 
> ...


and that's probably around the same time i stopped watching wrestling altogether lol


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

- That RHHHodes/Kiss match was mediocre

- Except the botch at the beginning, the FTR match was good

- Jericho segment was both parts desperate and pathetic

- Nice job turning Cage into a lil bitch

I fell half asleep during the rest. It was in no way better than NXT, like some reviewers on YT claim.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> and that's probably around the same time i stopped watching wrestling altogether lol


ha! We all have our breaking point 

thank God for DVR and streams - i just skip shit now i had to sit through when we were younger - guessing you do too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its time

he’s going after Mox - followed up with #notmychampion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283806808579158017


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd love to see MJF ditch Wardlow and be the scrappy guy who's mouth too often gets him into trouble, but he can back it up enough to be dangerous. Like Roddy Piper.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

someone drop an Ivelisse booty gif


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we commend the commentators last night. They were superb honestly. Its going overlooked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

K4L318 said:


> someone drop an Ivelisse booty gif


dude, you’ve been thristy since the announcement of the match

go google some shit and sort yourself - leave the rest of us out of it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Commentary did their jobs last night and laid the groundwork for everyone to follow along.


I meant to comment on this, but you’re totally right. The commentary was the best thing about the episode. They were on fucking point in painting the picture for the audience. 

You had Excalibur explaining that the weekly matches are getting to Cody, and that he is showing signs of fatigue, yadda yadda yadda. Match sucked, but the commentary told the perfect story and relayed all the stuff perfectly. 

Jericho making a point to comment that he’s known Kenny Omega for 3 years and knows if the shirt is on, he isn’t taking it seriously, and like clockwork, just as he’s saying, Kenny rips the shirt off and throws it to the ground as things escalate with The Best about Machine handing out Snapdragons to everyone and culminating with the Marko post match beatdown. 

Just yeah, the commentary was fucking gold last night. They really had their notes ready, Khan in their ear, something, because they were on point.



The Wood said:


> Haha, that’s right. It’s very Rhodes to repeat a finish just months apart and not expect anyone to notice.


Dusty Lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> I meant to comment on this, but you’re totally right. The commentary was the best thing about the episode. They were on fucking point in painting the picture for the audience.
> 
> You had Excalibur explaining that the weekly matches are getting to Cody, and that he is showing signs of fatigue, yadda yadda yadda. Match sucked, but the commentary told the perfect story and relayed all the stuff perfectly.
> 
> ...


Holy shit me and Bdon agreed about something.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Holy shit me and Bdon agreed about something.


I’m glad to see you like serious, professional wrestling sometimes, haha


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, you’ve been thristy since the announcement of the match
> 
> go google some shit and sort yourself - leave the rest of us out of it


first legit DAT ASS that I have seen in AEW who can wrestle.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> I’m glad to see you like serious, professional wrestling sometimes, haha


When something stands out as well as that did it has to get credit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I meant to comment on this, but you’re totally right. The commentary was the best thing about the episode. They were on fucking point in painting the picture for the audience.
> 
> You had Excalibur explaining that the weekly matches are getting to Cody, and that he is showing signs of fatigue, yadda yadda yadda. Match sucked, but the commentary told the perfect story and relayed all the stuff perfectly.
> 
> ...





NXT Only said:


> Holy shit me and Bdon agreed about something.


I also really appreciated how JR and Jericho painted a clear picture on what went down in the main event and why it went down that way. Taz protecting his investment, the biceps injury being an issue, etc. 

Good commentary work all around.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Well the Shockmaster hasnt fell through the wall yet! 

But we do have the Cole Twins, The Equalizer, The Kongs, Ice Train and plenty others who arent ready for TV

If I really am watching late 1993 WCW can we forward to Flair V Vader? 


Anyway loved seeing Dean Malenko in the main event, nice fringe Dean! It's all about the armbar

Basically apart from Allie/Brandi in latex, FTR/Luchas, Six Man minus anything Stunt did and the tease of a heel from Omega(Which could be booked to make actual sense), very very poor and amazingly stupid,sorry so wanted it to be better 

The only bonus is cannot wait for the Cornette assessment


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say Taz throwing in the towel on Cage is a repeat unless Taz did it specifically to fuck Cage over, like MJF did to Cody.

I really like Taz as a manager, so hopefully this is leading somewhere different than that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't say Taz throwing in the towel on Cage is a repeat unless Taz did it specifically to fuck Cage over, like MJF did to Cody.
> 
> I really like Taz as a manager, so hopefully this is leading somewhere different than that


The towel thing is a Cody Rhodes thing dating back to New Japan when he was ready to throw in the towel on Kenny and was stopped by the Bucks and Bullet Club. I forget which match it was, though.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Next week should be fun!
MJF "will be in action", JE vs Jericho & Hager, Bucks vs BB in Falls Count Anywhere match, Cody's open Challenge & Ivelisse's TV debut. I'm pumped.

Hangman vs Alan Angels was announced too, but I don't care about this Angles bud, and this means Dark Order vs Kenny and Hangman which is just... ehh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Next week should be fun!
> MJF "will be in action", JE vs Jericho & Hager, Bucks vs BB in Falls Count Anywhere match, Cody's open Challenge & Ivelisse's TV debut. I'm pumped.
> 
> Hangman vs Alan Angels was announced too, but I don't care about this Angles bud, and this means Dark Order vs Kenny and Hangman which is just... ehh.


just wait

the GOATS Evil Uno and Grayson are gonna take those belts off Omega Cowboys


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I fucking hate this company sometimes. Why would Taz WHO OPENLY STATED EARLIER IN THE SHOW THAT CAGE WASN'T A MAN BUT INSTEAD A MACHINE throw the towel in?


Well is sort of make sense. Given that heel managers lie most of the time and the commentators were selling the fact that Cage had been out many months because of bicept injury so he is not invincible. Mox focused on the arm and he was about to snap it. From Taz's standpoint, it was better to protect his investement so Cage can live another day and have a re-match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if we see a released WWE star or another indy name challenge Cody next week. And Ivelisse and Diamante being on Dynamite next week means at least one of them will get signed because their division needs all the help it can get right now.

The Jericho tag doesn't do much for me. Neither does the FCA match really since B & B are established losers. And the more time goes by the less I'm believing MJF will be the guy for Mox at All Out. Maybe that all changes next week.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Who can stop the path of cage?......Moxley, on his first attempt with another towel finish.
> 
> In predictable fashion AEW booked themselves into another corner with Mox so decided to bury the monster again, he can now go and join the back of the queue with Archer and Brodie. For those who don’t think he’s buried, this is the 3rd guy in as many months who has been portrayed as unstoppable and has been stopped at the first sign of competition.
> 
> ...


Yea I feel like they should have used the FTW title this way, do a controversial finish then the week after Taz shows up with the FTW title. The image would have been a stricking one and it would have mattered instead of doing this one week before the match which made no sense.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Just finished watching it. I enjoyed it for the most part. I wasn't a fan of Brian Cage having Tazz throw the towel in the ring either at first, but I dunno I'm interested in seeing how their relationship develops after this, we'll see an interesting dynamic between Cage and Tazz. Darby coming out with a skateboard was weird too. I just don't see how exciting this feud is gonna be. Unless Cage squashes him on dynamite or something. One of Jerichos mates who was drowning in the Orange juice, over-sold it like a motherfucker. It was a little annoying to watch but a good angle nonetheless. I'm glad their feud is continuing and it still seems to be the most entertaining program on AEW.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bradboyd said:


> Just finished watching it. I enjoyed it for the most part. I wasn't a fan of Brian Cage having Tazz throw the towel in the ring either at first, but I dunno I'm interested in seeing how their relationship develops after this, we'll see an interesting dynamic between Cage and Tazz. Darby coming out with a skateboard was weird too. I just don't see how exciting this feud is gonna be. Unless Cage squashes him on dynamite or something. One of Jerichos mates who was drowning in the Orange juice, over-sold it like a motherfucker. It was a little annoying to watch but a good angle nonetheless. I'm glad their feud is continuing and it still seems to be the most entertaining program on AEW.


Ortiz cant swim, its a running gag on the show.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> Ortiz cant swim, its a running gag on the show.


He was swimming in how much OJ? That was more over selling than vince drowning from Austins beer hose.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bradboyd said:


> He was swimming in how much OJ? That was more over selling than vince drowning from Austins beer hose.


Ever seen Peter Griffin drown in a bowl of soup.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Cornette review is going to be amazing. _Brian Last_ cannot hold his disgust in his tweet. Openly calls it a night of “shitty wrestling” and says he can’t wait for baseball to come back, haha. I have a feeling both shows are going to get blistered.

We need player three to enter the game. Come on, Rock. Come on, Mark Cuban. Come on, someone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just wait
> 
> the GOATS Evil Uno and Grayson are gonna take those belts off Omega Cowboys


I wonder if Uno is nursing an injury or something? I feel like Grayson has been active since they were released from quarantine but Uno hasn't been


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just wait
> 
> the GOATS Evil Uno and Grayson are gonna take those belts off Omega Cowboys


I think this weeks Page v Ang5ls is the start of the build to ALL OUT 

Omega & Page v Dark Order


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Uno is nursing an injury or something? I feel like Grayson has been active since they were released from quarantine but Uno hasn't been


I was wondering this too. I also think Grayson is so underused. That guy can go. I wasn't familiar with his past work until AEW. Very talented.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

think Uno took a bad knock during their last match - he was down for a bit on a DARK match if i remember correct


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i thought Uno hadn’t been active because Brodie doesn’t allow him to wrestle. I remember a segment where Brodie throws a contract at Uno and insults him.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@


LifeInCattleClass said:


> think Uno took a bad knock during their last match - he was down for a bit on a DARK match if i remember correct


How's u bro , hope ur well and making loads of money haha

Msg bk bro


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

All Out is probably going to be FTR vs. The Bucks and Omega vs. Page if they can spin their wheels long enough for those programs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> All Out is probably going to be FTR vs. The Bucks and Omega vs. Page if they can spin their wheels long enough for those programs.


I’d love to see The Elite vs FTR and Page.

With Kenny and Page still as tag champions for the drama of it all.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If they were able to do some sort of free TV special to promote the PPV, ala The Main Event back in the day, then that would be a good match to do at that show to try and hook people. It would also depend on who the faces and heels are though. This seems to imply that Page will be the one to turn. Eh, I'm not really feeling that. But I don't feel heel Omega either.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> If they were able to do some sort of free TV special to promote the PPV, ala The Main Event back in the day, then that would be a good match to do at that show to try and hook people. It would also depend on who the faces and heels are though. This seems to imply that Page will be the one to turn. Eh, I'm not really feeling that. But I don't feel heel Omega either.


Trying to figure this company gives me a migraine. This company had ADHD or something. Overthinking everything.

How fucking hard was it to just have Brian Cage destroy people for few three or for months building him up? But oh no, that's not good enough for AEW.

This was their best shot at creating a sort of dominate Lesnar type character with Tazz and what do they do? They do the exact opposite by having Tazz save him by throwing in the towel, making him look weak and already taking away from his dominate presence.

That moment will always be in the head in the back of my head no matter what they do with him in the future.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheDraw said:


> Trying to figure this company gives me a migraine. This company had ADHD or something. Overthinking everything.
> 
> How fucking hard was it to just have Brian Cage destroy people for few three or for months building him up? But oh no, that's not good enough for AEW.
> 
> ...


They don't get that. They do the exact same thing as WWE does and assume their fans are goldfish with no memories. They think they can go "oh well, we'll just book him strong later" and are more than content to do the same sort of things that WWE has done over the years to end up with no stars and have people craving an alternative in the first place.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> How fucking hard was it to just have Brian Cage destroy people for few three or for months building him up? But oh no, that's not good enough for AEW.


No one wants to see that shit every week. Cage comes out, destroys a nobody, repeat.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> If they were able to do some sort of free TV special to promote the PPV, ala The Main Event back in the day, then that would be a good match to do at that show to try and hook people. It would also depend on who the faces and heels are though. This seems to imply that Page will be the one to turn. Eh, I'm not really feeling that. But I don't feel heel Omega either.


No, not really how I would see it. I’d see it as shades of grey for every person involved, save for maybe the Bucks.

FTR is just here wanting to be the best and willing to throw punches to do so. Page just wants respect. Omega is offended by FTR mocking the company, which might be a shoot, and finds his tag partner not willing to stand with him. The Bucks are whatever.

But I don’t see them having the balls or creativity to book it that way.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> No one wants to see that shit every week. Cage comes out, destroys a nobody, repeat.


Three months is probably a bit long but halve that time to 6 weeks and then have him win in convincing fashion against non enhancement talents for the remaining 6 weeks before staking his claim at the AEW TNT Title (And potentially winning it). That's how you get someone over.

Doing a few squash matches and then feeding the monster heel to your top babyface only works if the monster heel goes away. It's very hard to build the monster back up afterwards.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There’s nothing wrong with keeping Cage squashing people for as long as it remains interesting. It’s surprisingly effective at getting people over when done right.

Baron Corbin got over in front of Full Sail doing squashes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Watched the show last night (damn UK delay) and thought it was the best episode in months. I've been a bit meh on some recent stuff, but I thought this show was great for free TV and had a good energy/pace about it.

Looking at the ratings breakdown, it seems like the show was booked better to retain fans as there were no major drops and the main event did well (= give Mox multiple segments).

- Cody vs Sonny was really good. Cody was showing a real heel side in underestimating Sonny and it nearly cost him. Probably Sonny's best performances to date although some of his offense is unconvincing. I don't think anyone believed Cody would lose but once or twice the match put a seed of doubt in my mind. Once again, Horsemen hints during the match by panning to Tully.

- FTR vs Lucha Bros was as expected a gooood match. It's always the sign of good pro wrestlers when they face someone of a totally opposite style but can still mesh with them. I love the Lucha Bros and see a major babyface in Rey at some point. The finish was perfect in protecting them. The post-match angle pretty much confirms its FTR vs Kenny/Page at the next big PPV and I assume FTR will win, particularly with the evolution of Omega's character we saw in this show.

- The Jericho promo was great and he really laid into OC. Talking about the demo cracked me up, because it was vintage Jericho working the fans. And funnily, it doubled NXT in the demo for this segment. The orange juice spot reminded me of Attitude Era RAW for some reason. I was hoping the Jericho/OC feud was over because I don't want to see OC beat Jericho in a singles match, so hopefully their interaction remains tags.

- Elite vs Jurassic Express was wild and had crazy spots. Not a fan of Marko Stunt but he works better in the trios matches. One gripe and it's a common one - AEW needs to tighten up on the tag wrestling rules. The ending intrigued me because an Omega heel turn was teased so much. Kenny was a really good heel in Japan and main evented the Tokyo Dome as 'The Cleaner'. If Page is getting the babyface push then it'd make sense for Kenny to go in the opposite direction, although they'd need to be careful not to turn Kenny and Cody at the same time.

- Nightmare Sisters vs Jobbers was mercifully short and got to the point. AEW should do this more in matches that are never going to be compelling if too long. The women's division is dead at the moment.

- Vickie Guerrero's entrance music made me legitimately LOL. I used to say Vickie was the most over heel in WWE and guessed it would be her managing Nyla.

- Mox vs Cage was my MOTN and I thought it was awesome. I've watched a lot of Japanese wrestling over the years and it reminded me a lot of some Japanese matches, but fused with American style. Mox's attack on Cage's arm was great and the fact it played into the finish was even better. The most important thing for me is that Cage was protected and despite the result, they seem to have learned a lesson from Archer and Brodie's main event losses. Cage is a phenomenal athlete with a good ring presence. I have no problem with the towel finish, they explained it as Taz wanting to protect his investment and they're playing up Cage's annoyance with it on Twitter. Cage can now run with the 'I'm still unbeaten' line for months because he shouldn't lose again for a long time.

- Darby's return was a very Sting moment and I loved it. It hopefully transitions Cage away from Mox logically without forcing a rematch that he'd have to lose again, since they aren't taking the belt off Mox yet.

- Next week's lineup looks weak but in a way I'm glad. I don't want them putting big matches on every show as then said matches begin to lose their importance. Bucks vs Butcher & Blade in a Falls Count Anywhere is what I'm looking forward to. IMO B&B are the most underrated team in the company.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> i thought Uno hadn’t been active because Brodie doesn’t allow him to wrestle. I remember a segment where Brodie throws a contract at Uno and insults him.


Uno only exists now for Brodie to bounce a stack of papers off of his head now. And honestly, I think we're all here for that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Three months is probably a bit long but halve that time to 6 weeks and then have him win in convincing fashion against non enhancement talents for the remaining 6 weeks before staking his claim at the AEW TNT Title (And potentially winning it). That's how you get someone over.
> 
> Doing a few squash matches and then feeding the monster heel to your top babyface only works if the monster heel goes away. It's very hard to build the monster back up afterwards.


He had his squashes. Now his story with Tazz gives him something outside the ring that keeps him intriguing. Is there trust issues between the two, what happens next time he's in the position where its health vs wealth. Does Tazz do it again as he said he would or does his risk losing Cage? Does Cage go apeshit now that he didn't win the title? There's many ways this can go. 

But no, lets have him run through the roster until All Out II


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The Cornette review is going to be amazing. _Brian Last_ cannot hold his disgust in his tweet. Openly calls it a night of “shitty wrestling” and says he can’t wait for baseball to come back, haha. I have a feeling both shows are going to get blistered.
> 
> We need player three to enter the game. Come on, Rock. Come on, Mark Cuban. Come on, someone.


The guy's name should be banned from this forum, he is a disgusting human being, he basically implied in his last show that omega is paedophile just like he has done already with justin Robert's and suggests that Marko stunt should be killed. Talk dragging wrestling through the gutter, thank god he isn't involved in any promotions any more.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> Trying to figure this company gives me a migraine. This company had ADHD or something. Overthinking everything.
> 
> How fucking hard was it to just have Brian Cage destroy people for few three or for months building him up? But oh no, that's not good enough for AEW.
> 
> ...


Spot on bro , sweet post , ur bang on point , we always tell the way it is , the should employ us we will sort out AEW n impact
TheDraw n Carter bookers of the future haha, hope all is well bro , stay safe, peace.



Pissed me off no end , they could of dq'd the match instead of tazz doing that, but. Cody has won 11 in a row, Kenny on a roll , the bucks and Hangman , now we have fucking Brandi n Allie , the best match Lucha bros v FTR who I used to think were boring but since coming to AEW with less restrictions they have showed there good , Bucks v FTR is gonna be old school v new school in the future, where's my hometown boy PAC , why aline Lucha bros with the gimp and butcher jr he looks like the gimp off Pulp fiction , he had some funny comments this week, cage needs to fuck tazz off who ever said this they need cage to just use his power was hmm me lolz instead of bouncing around like a cruiserweight , they have him lose after 6 wins I'm pissed, cage is better as a tweener of face he can talk instead of trying to monster make him daftness. Cage in impact was successful as a tweener type face , is Tessa coming to AEW to join face shiva I think it's gonna be, Cage n Tessa the diamond machines as there known on the indies, would of been with a good manager not Tully, freaking Vickie being Nyla's manager, god my ears were bleeding,

Kenny turning is happening , think Cody too is gonna turn on arn , heel time for him, page we all thought was but I said Kenny is due his run as champ, I like moxhes freaking sweet but the covoid has fucked his title run, like drews in wwe,
Overall wasn't a great show but still entertaining. I'm still enjoying AEW

@LifeInCattleClass hey bro What did ya think of this weeks show, hope ur well my friend and all good down your part of the U.K. , fancy a nxt U.K. When it's back on like we were talking about or if AEW comes over? Prolly be next year for AEW but I'd like to see WALTER live Again he's fureaking unreal those chops sound brutal, 
Was 36 yday I'm still high off the weed I got lolz u know me sir haha, no joint no point lolz , have a sweet weekend.
Peace my friend.

Carter🤙🏻👊🏻🤘🏻🍻


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> He had his squashes. Now his story with Tazz gives him something outside the ring that keeps him intriguing. Is there trust issues between the two, what happens next time he's in the position where its health vs wealth. Does Tazz do it again as he said he would or does his risk losing Cage? Does Cage go apeshit now that he didn't win the title? There's many ways this can go.
> 
> But no, lets have him run through the roster until All Out II


One would get him way more over than the other will. And it’s not the way you think it is.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Wood said:


> One would get him way more over than the other will. And it’s not the way you think it is.


Tazz gets cage over??? Is that what u mean ??

Peace


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonny should have won the tv title, It would generate views for aew as he would have become as bipolar with the fans as John Cena once was where you have one side of the fans hating his guts but not being able to stop watching his matches in hope of him losing the tv title and on the other side you would have fans passionately cheering him on.


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> Trying to figure this company gives me a migraine. This company had ADHD or something. Overthinking everything.
> 
> How fucking hard was it to just have Brian Cage destroy people for few three or for months building him up? But oh no, that's not good enough for AEW.
> 
> ...


He stay protected with tazz bottling it and throwing in the towel and I thought it was clever using the bicep injury that he suffered not too long ago as an achilles heel and is that not what fans keep complaining about on here, that the in ring product lack psychology and when they do it your still moaning?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Brian Cage lost. Clean. After all the talk about Moxley only going to survive if Cage lets him, you have Brian Cage surviving only cause Taz let him. 

He looks like a chump that will now have to go fuck off with Darby Allin, which is fucking stupid given the size difference.

Had they built Brian Cage with lots of formidable wins in the build to Moxley, then it wouldn’t be as bad. As it stands, they booked themselves into a corner AGAIN, and now they have their 4th monster of a man be build as unstoppable only to be buried the minute he faced legit competition.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Brian Cage lost. Clean. After all the talk about Moxley only going to survive if Cage lets him, you have Brian Cage surviving only cause Taz let him.
> 
> He looks like a chump that will now have to go fuck off with Darby Allin, which is fucking stupid given the size difference.
> 
> Had they built Brian Cage with lots of formidable wins in the build to Moxley, then it wouldn’t be as bad. As it stands, they booked themselves into a corner AGAIN, and now they have their 4th monster of a man be build as unstoppable only to be buried the minute he faced legit competition.


I’m sure Cage will be considered a serious threat after he has beat Darby, who is half his weight, wears hot pants and has lost to the mid card champion 3 times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m sure Cage will be considered a serious threat after he has beat Darby, who is half his weight, wears hot pants and has lost to the mid card champion 3 times.


that seems like an over-simplified description of Darby


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that seems like an over-simplified description of Darby


Possibly, but is it an achievement to beat somebody who has achieved nothing? 

I can see why people like Darby, face paint and dare devil tendencies, what child wouldn’t want their face painted like Darby and hit coffin drops on their friends?

This is Brian Cage though, an unstoppable machine (as stated by Taz on several occasions) who should not have been beaten clean in his first Important match. Any decent wrestler now would just target his bicep and win, his machine aura is ruined because they built him up as unstoppable and he got stopped.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jack setting some twitter fool straight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284563964781830144


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Possibly, but is it an achievement to beat somebody who has achieved nothing?
> 
> I can see why people like Darby, face paint and dare devil tendencies, what child wouldn’t want their face painted like Darby and hit coffin drops on their friends?
> 
> This is Brian Cage though, an unstoppable machine (as stated by Taz on several occasions) who should not have been beaten clean in his first Important match. Any decent wrestler now would just target his bicep and win, his machine aura is ruined because they built him up as unstoppable and he got stopped.


Just so we’re on the same page

everybody in AEW gets stopped

so far, just Mox and MJF hasn’t

Even Achilles had a heel, y’know? Bryan has a bicep. Sometimes the story is more interesting when somebody isn’t perfect.

edit> i will give you that it wasn’t the right time for Mox / Cage


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The direction of next weeks Dynamite seems really good. Match ups seem much better and planned segment's seem like good choices.

Some new faces too

So was cody telling the truth about the TNT belt or what. Its been months now,i dont believe they wouldn't be able to get a hold of the plates by now. Its a shame because the gold plates would help the belt alot. The TNT logo should be gold too.

I mean i dont see why the belt maker would lie, he also said the tnt logo would be raised


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just so we’re on the same page
> 
> everybody in AEW gets stopped
> 
> ...


More than anything, this is the problem with the way that match ended. You can’t keep shooting new faces straight into the world title picture, because they have to lose, which signals to the audience that the challenger is someone you need to not invest in anytime soon.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Jack Evans is trying to advertise AEW by suggesting they let him cut a four minute promo consisting of FPS references, he might be better off keeping his mouth shut.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jim Cornette brought up a good point in his podcast. AEW don't like to do disqualifications or "dodgy finishes" so why not have Moxley manage a fluke win against Cage? A roll up out of nowhere was Cornette's suggestion but what if Taz tried to get involved and it backfired? Not ideal (Really I wouldn't have done this match so early) but definitely better than the towel angle.

He also brought up that Cage's massive risk of shoulder injury was quickly forgotten about by Cage in the post match when he grabbed the championship and was barely in pain at all. Cornette says they've buried the guy and a 160 pound goof smashing him with a skateboard doesn't help either.

Cornette pointing out the complete idiocy of this big gigantic man built by a Greek god getting his ass kicked, forgetting to sell it, getting a little bit of heat back only for a grown man to hit him in the face with a skateboard was absolutely hilarious when laid out by Cornette. What a man.



The Wood said:


> If Jack Evans is trying to advertise AEW by suggesting they let him cut a four minute promo consisting of FPS references, he might be better off keeping his mouth shut.


My exact thought upon reading that. Why on earth would you want a four minute promo consisting of wanky references that less than 1/4th of your audience would know?

This is the company that has a guy running around bragging about the 18-49 male demographic though...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Double. Sorry lads.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What AEW thinks protects people doesn’t protect them, because they think too abstractly about things and don’t really think about them practically. Brian Cage lost because he was getting his ass kicked. That doesn’t help him, hahah.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> The guy's name should be banned from this forum, he is a disgusting human being, he basically implied in his last show that omega is paedophile just like he has done already with justin Robert's and suggests that Marko stunt should be killed. Talk dragging wrestling through the gutter, thank god he isn't involved in any promotions any more.


Ehhhh Dizzie he didn't really imply that Omega is a paedophile. He said "Back when Kenny Omega was wrestling nine year old girls and doing whatever the fuck" or something very similar to that. I knew one of his detractors would try to paint that as him implying things about Kenny but he CLEARLY meant that he doesn't know what else Kenny was doing with 9 year old girls within the confines of wrestling. EG more matches

Marko Stunt being killed is him trying to be funny. I think it's safe to say that we all just want Marko off our TV but don't want him to die.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> What AEW thinks protects people doesn’t protect them, because they think too abstractly about things and don’t really think about them practically. Brian Cage lost because he was getting his ass kicked. That doesn’t help him, hahah.


Cody RHODES type finishes


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ehhhh Dizzie he didn't really imply that Omega is a paedophile. He said "Back when Kenny Omega was wrestling nine year old girls and doing whatever the fuck" or something very similar to that. I knew one of his detractors would try to paint that as him implying things about Kenny but he CLEARLY meant that he doesn't know what else Kenny was doing with 9 year old girls within the confines of wrestling. EG more matches
> 
> Marko Stunt being killed is him trying to be funny. I think it's safe to say that we all just want Marko off our TV but don't want him to die.


Its obvious what he was implying, just like he tried to imply justin Roberts was some type of kiddie fiddler, he has is a disgusting and hate filled human being that has countless occasions made light of seeing certain wrestlers being legit physically harmed.

There is a reason he is not working for any promotions and long may it stay like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jim Cornette brought up a good point in his podcast. AEW don't like to do disqualifications or "dodgy finishes" so why not have Moxley manage a fluke win against Cage? A roll up out of nowhere was Cornette's suggestion but what if Taz tried to get involved and it backfired? Not ideal (Really I wouldn't have done this match so early) but definitely better than the towel angle.
> 
> He also brought up that Cage's massive risk of shoulder injury was quickly forgotten about by Cage in the post match when he grabbed the championship and was barely in pain at all. Cornette says they've buried the guy and a 160 pound goof smashing him with a skateboard doesn't help either.
> 
> ...


C’mon Chip

what is the point of just reciting Corny’s opinions on here?

some of us actively avoid them, now i still have to read it thinking i’m getting your insights - which is worth more than Cornette’s


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just so we’re on the same page
> 
> everybody in AEW gets stopped
> 
> ...


It’s all about how you portray the wrestlers.
Brain cage come out of know where, won a title shot ahead of others, was booked as unstoppable, got given an unrecognised title before his title match to give him status, then Moxley said he’d focus on his arm in a promo before fight (although mox had never mentioned it before), then Mox focused on his arm and then beat him clean. They also used a towel spot that had been used for a Cody match earlier in year. 

It wouldn’t be that bad If they didn't do the same to Brodie and Archer in the past 3 months but they have.
The exalted one, the murderhawk monster and the machine have all been beaten clean. Where do they go from here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s all about how you portray the wrestlers.
> Brain cage come out of know where, won a title shot ahead of others, was booked as unstoppable, got given an unrecognised title before his title match to give him status, then Moxley said he’d focus on his arm in a promo before fight (although mox had never mentioned it before), then Mox focused on his arm and then beat him clean. They also used a towel spot that had been used for a Cody match earlier in year.
> 
> It wouldn’t be that bad If they didn't do the same to Brodie and Archer in the past 3 months but they have.
> The exalted one, the murderhawk monster and the machine have all been beaten clean. Where do they go from here?


well, he wasn’t really unstoppable

he won a gimmick match, beat a lot of jobbers in matches after that and talked trash

but i take your point - it was too early for Mox / Cage


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, he wasn’t really unstoppable
> 
> he won a gimmick match, beat a lot of jobbers in matches after that and talked trash
> 
> but i take your point - it was too early for Mox / Cage


His gimmick is ‘Who can stop the path of Cage?’ 
It doesn’t really work if he isn’t unstoppable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> His gimmick is ‘Who can stop the path of Cage?’
> It doesn’t really work if he isn’t unstoppable.


that will always have a shelf life

Goldberg in the 90s he’s not


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> Its obvious what he was implying, just like he tried to imply justin Roberts was some type of kiddie fiddler, he has is a disgusting and hate filled human being that has countless occasions made light of seeing certain wrestlers being legit physically harmed.
> 
> There is a reason he is not working for any promotions and long may it stay like that.


Yeah, because he quit them, hahaha. 

I thought about engaging and explaining what Cornette meant, and how inappropriate it is to do this sort of physical shit with children in the first place, but you can't reason Cornette to people. Once the blinders are up, they're up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that will always have a shelf life
> 
> Goldberg in the 90s he’s not


Yeah, but he could be Brian Cage now. But they didn't want to do that. 

I knew this was a bad idea when they brought Cage in to win the clusterfuck bullshit Ladder Match. He'd be beaten and done. They didn't _have_ to throw him into a title match with Moxley.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, but he could be Brian Cage now. But they didn't want to do that.
> 
> I knew this was a bad idea when they brought Cage in to win the clusterfuck bullshit Ladder Match. He'd be beaten and done. They didn't _have_ to throw him into a title match with Moxley.


Exactly. I’m pretty sure I was pissed when I seen Cage win the gimmicky ladder match, because I knew the results would lead to him doing dumb shit.

A feud with Darby isn’t as bad as Archer’s treatment, but it IS incredibly fucking stupid given the fact that Cage is literally twice the size of Darby. Cage going to have to sell Darby’s open-handed rib cage slaps after Taz already put over the fact that Cage’s build would make the Paradigm Shift obsolete?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Its obvious what he was implying, just like he tried to imply justin Roberts was some type of kiddie fiddler, he has is a disgusting and hate filled human being that has countless occasions made light of seeing certain wrestlers being legit physically harmed.
> 
> There is a reason he is not working for any promotions and long may it stay like that.


I don't think he's in favour of guys getting hurt. I recall him getting shitty that Britt Baker was hurt by green women's wrestlers actually.

He's not working for any promotions because he doesn't want to. Hates travelling, massive introvert and still gets booked for indy dates and conventions so he's happy with just that. Remember, AEW wanted to sign Cornette.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's in favour of guys getting hurt. I recall him getting shitty that Britt Baker was hurt by green women's wrestlers actually.
> 
> He's not working for any promotions because he doesn't want to. Hates travelling, massive introvert and still gets booked for indy dates and conventions so he's happy with just that. Remember, *AEW wanted to sign Cornette.*


this never happened in a million years


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this never happened in a million years







First 60 seconds.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Any word on how much money was raised?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I particuarly loved Cornette's comments on FFTF , I honestly hope someone from AEW listens and acts

I really do not want to come to the point where I'm watching AEW just so I can get Cornette's jokes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> First 60 seconds.


mate, Cornette saying anything does not make me believe it

Matt, Kenny and Nick said multiple times they would never work with him

that i believe

if Cornette told me the sky was blue I would go outside and stare at the sky for 10 min and will still take under consideration where the info came from before i believed it

and even then i’d be doubtful

edir> ps.... listening for 2 min i can hear the problem. This myopic manatee thinks doing stuff for ’only the video game crowd’ is bad business

video games make more money than movie and tv combined these days  
they spend 70 bucks on a game on a whim

OF COURSE you want to cater to them - they have the £££

hell, i love games and i love AEW - guess I am truly the target market here


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, Cornette saying anything does not make me believe it
> 
> Matt, Kenny and Nick said multiple times they would never work with him
> 
> ...


The more you speak, the more certain I am that you have zero clue.

Cornette was offered a job in AEW. Whether or not you want to believe it doesn’t make it any less true. No one said shit about video games as an industry. It’s just about whether it meshes with wrestling. Spoilers: It doesn’t.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> *The more you speak, the more certain I am that you have zero clue.*
> 
> Cornette was offered a job in AEW. Whether or not you want to believe it doesn’t make it any less true. No one said shit about video games as an industry. It’s just about whether it meshes with wrestling. Spoilers: It doesn’t.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


Believe it or not, not all opinions are equal.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, because he quit them, hahaha.
> 
> I thought about engaging and explaining what Cornette meant, and how inappropriate it is to do this sort of physical shit with children in the first place, but you can't reason Cornette to people. Once the blinders are up, they're up.


Same could be said for an obvious cornette worshipper. It amazes the mental gymnastics you will go to to protect your god but super quick ti jump to conclusions and bash aew at any given chance.

I dont think cornette's booking ideas are terrible but he's a miserable and toxic human being.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's in favour of guys getting hurt. I recall him getting shitty that Britt Baker was hurt by green women's wrestlers actually.
> 
> He's not working for any promotions because he doesn't want to. Hates travelling, massive introvert and still gets booked for indy dates and conventions so he's happy with just that. Remember, AEW wanted to sign Cornette.


He obviously doesnt enjoy the idea of every wrestler out there being legit physically hurt but countless of occasions I have heard him wishing real physical harm to those that he dislikes just because their style in wrestling is not catered to what cornette likes to see.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Since this discussion has turned into a Cornette dialogue again, I heard him say he brought 200k viewers back to AEW. His average youtube views per video is something like 40-60k so where is he getting 200k from? I heard Brian Last say their views are not too far from AEW's ~700k. Are they just counting the sum total views from their podcasts and youtube vids because that wouldn't mean 200k people watch it, rather its the same ~50k viewers watching different vids?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, Cornette saying anything does not make me believe it
> 
> Matt, Kenny and Nick said multiple times they would never work with him
> 
> ...


Fair enough, well if he was lying about it all how come Tony Khan has never called him out on it? Cornette references how he had these conversations with Tony Khan on a semi regular basis. Seems like an easy thing to stomp all over if it never happened.



Dizzie said:


> He obviously doesnt enjoy the idea of every wrestler out there being legit physically hurt but countless of occasions I have heard him wishing real physical harm to those that he dislikes just because their style in wrestling is not catered to what cornette likes to see.


I'm confident that he's joking or in extreme circumstances saying things he doesn't mean out of anger. I don't think he or anyone else in wrestling really would genuinely want to see people hurting.



Charzhino said:


> Since this discussion has turned into a Cornette dialogue again, I heard him say he brought 200k viewers back to AEW. His average youtube views per video is something like 40-60k so where is he getting 200k from? I heard Brian Last say their views are not too far from AEW's ~700k. Are they just counting the sum total views from their podcasts and youtube vids because that wouldn't mean 200k people watch it, rather its the same ~50k viewers watching different vids?


Majority of his listeners actually listen on the podcast website or the app. Personally I don't even touch his YouTube videos instead going directly to the page and listening that way. I think they said this week that the weekly podcast download count is 200-300 thousand people so counting YouTube he'd be at 250-350 thousand a week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *Fair enough, well if he was lying about it all how come Tony Khan has never called him out on it? Cornette references how he had these conversations with Tony Khan on a semi regular basis. Seems like an easy thing to stomp all over if it never happened.*


why would he?

Cornie is far below TKs notice - same reason he’s not saying anything to Disco inferno? Or konnan?

doesn’t want to even open the comms

i know i wouldn’t 

lying with dogs and all that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> Same could be said for an obvious cornette worshipper. It amazes the mental gymnastics you will go to to protect your god but super quick ti jump to conclusions and bash aew at any given chance.
> 
> I dont think cornette's booking ideas are terrible but he's a miserable and toxic human being.


There’s a difference between respecting a dude’s opinion because he’s clearly a genius and worshipping someone. The Cornette/AEW thing seems like an egregious false equivocation. 



Dizzie said:


> He obviously doesnt enjoy the idea of every wrestler out there being legit physically hurt but countless of occasions I have heard him wishing real physical harm to those that he dislikes just because their style in wrestling is not catered to what cornette likes to see.


He’s using colourful language. He doesn’t legitimately wish harm on anyone. You say that in this post and then criticise him for that very thing



Charzhino said:


> Since this discussion has turned into a Cornette dialogue again, I heard him say he brought 200k viewers back to AEW. His average youtube views per video is something like 40-60k so where is he getting 200k from? I heard Brian Last say their views are not too far from AEW's ~700k. Are they just counting the sum total views from their podcasts and youtube vids because that wouldn't mean 200k people watch it, rather its the same ~50k viewers watching different vids?


Cornette is the most compelling man in wrestling. I love talking about him, but even I’m afraid to bring him up because it takes over conversation every time.

So much for irrelevant.

I’ve never seen someone — in wrestling or otherwise — that is so deliberately misrepresented to try and shatter their points. I’m sure they exist— probably in the political sphere or some sort of historical myth that has just been grandfathered in — but he’s definitely a fine example.

People will outright LIE to try and put him down. It’s phenomenal to watch. My honest thinking on it is that because what he says stings so much of the truth that oppositional stance requires dishonesty, almost as a reflex.

As for his listeners, most listen through actual podcast services.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> why would he?
> 
> Cornie is far below TKs notice - same reason he’s not saying anything to Disco inferno? Or konnan?
> 
> ...


Don’t talk about Tony Khan lying with dogs.

Haha, Cornette is many things, but you cannot call him dishonest. By the way, Tony Khan was name-dropping him all the time when AEW was starting. You’re in denial. Cornette could be in AEW if he wanted to.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The best thing of the night for me was Omega's performance playing heel to get sympathy for Stunt and co. He's not turning, but he (and Cody BTW) were smart enough to do to get sympathy for their opponents like they needed on the night.

I have to admit seeing Omega fold up that little child on the snap dragon was great. His finisher even better. It was the best Omega I've seen in ages.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

No wrestling company wants Cornette. That’s why he’s yelling at clouds on his podcast for those 80’s rasslin fans


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

This thread keeps living on.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> No wrestling company wants Cornette. That’s why he’s yelling at clouds on his podcast for those 80’s rasslin fans


AEW wanted him and literally every other major company in the past 30 years has employed him at some point.

No1 WaNtS HiM!1!111


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> No wrestling company wants Cornette. That’s why he’s yelling at clouds on his podcast for those 80’s rasslin fans


AEW would do backflips if they could get him to cut promos for FTR. The NWA just wanted him to apologise. MLW was using him very recently. It would not surprise me if he does something else with them again. Cornette has said he's done, but he's got the wrestling bug.

God, what I would not give for another billionaire to get involved in wrestling, sign Cornette to do commentary occasionally, and poach JR away from AEW and get JR and JC in the booth together. Fucking wrestling, mate.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW wanted him and literally every other major company in the past 30 years has employed him at some point.
> 
> No1 WaNtS HiM!1!111


and fired. Sometimes the other penny drops

toxic is toxic

it’ll be interesting to see what happens if he buries your new love Impact


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and fired. Sometimes the other penny drops
> 
> toxic is toxic
> 
> it’ll be interesting to see what happens if he buries your new love Impact


Lol companies have through Cornette like wrestlers ran through his wife.

Cornette doesn’t fit the AEW culture, AEW never wanted any part of him. Ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Lol companies have through Cornette like wrestlers ran through his wife.
> 
> Cornette doesn’t fit the AEW culture, AEW never wanted any part of him. Ever.


you can see a new week has started

the people are eager to discuss the only wrestling company with buzz

the comments are coming thick and fast on this board today


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can see a new week has started
> 
> the people are eager to discuss the only wrestling company with buzz
> 
> the comments are coming thick and fast on this board today


You say this kind of stuff like we aren't fans or don't want to be fans. Fun fact, most of us liked the idea of AEW and want it to succeed. Unfortunately it hasn't met our expectations. Wanting it to be better doesn't mean we are haters and it never has. AEW isn't the victim you and some other super fans want it to be. They need to do better, it's that simple.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

200,000 FFS and I'm not high again Jim , @LifeInCattleClass hows things?? Did u see Tullys promo mate , was lit

Peace, bro.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> 200,000 FFS and I'm not high again Jim , @LifeInCattleClass hows things?? Did u see Tullys promo mate , was lit
> 
> Peace, bro.


I didn’t mate - is there a new one?

i will search for it


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can see a new week has started
> 
> the people are eager to discuss the only wrestling company with buzz
> 
> the comments are coming thick and fast on this board today


They’re excited about AEW. Dark tomorrow, Dynamite Wednesday. They already hate The shows even though they haven’t seen them yet but they’ll still watch and tell us they hate them.

And at the same time tell us how Tommy Dreamer and Ken Shamrock were needed to put over guys on Impact Wrestling


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> You say this kind of stuff like we aren't fans or don't want to be fans. Fun fact, most of us liked the idea of AEW and want it to succeed. Unfortunately it hasn't met our expectations. Wanting it to be better doesn't mean we are haters and it never has. AEW isn't the victim you and some other super fans want it to be. They need to do better, it's that simple.


You want it to be different not better.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> You want it to be different not better.


I want some of it to be different. I have been happy with half of the show up until recently. This whole little bit of everything it's trying to do has become convoluted and it needs to pick a style it wants to focus on. It looks like 5 guys with different ideas are writing and it's not working together. I honestly think you and the rest of the super fans don't want improvement. You're more concerned with our reactions over the dumb shit than you are about the show making better decisions.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I want some of it to be different. I have been happy with half of the show up until recently. This whole little bit of everything it's trying to do has become convoluted and it needs to pick a style it wants to focus on. It looks like 5 guys with different ideas are writing and it's not working together. I honestly think you and the rest of the super fans don't want improvement. You're more concerned with our reactions over the dumb shit than you are about the show making better decisions.


This show doesn’t have an impact on my life like it does yours and others. I watch it, enjoy it and then move on to other things.

I’ve learned in life that I need to focus my energy on things I can control. Complaining about Dynamite or its direction is a waste of energy.

Think about it, you guys are on here day after day crying and nothing has changed. So why do you keep crying?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's crazy a Dynamite special has double the amount of posts that a WWE PPV has. WWE is dead on this board, crazy to see from my lurking days in 2011.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> This show doesn’t have an impact on my life like it does yours and others. I watch it, enjoy it and then move on to other things.
> 
> I’ve learned in life that I need to focus my energy on things I can control. Complaining about Dynamite or its direction is a waste of energy.
> 
> Think about it, you guys are on here day after day crying and nothing has changed. So why do you keep crying?


Your responses on here tell me otherwise. You're constantly complaining about us and the direction we choose to go and trying to police our opinions. 

You are even trying to tell me what I'm thinking or what I want. I want the product to improve, if you're not adult enough to have an honest conversation about how AEW (which obviously affects you) can improve then obviously a forum dedicated to wrestling isn't the right place for you. I'm getting sick of having my words twisted and being told how I should feel by you guys. It's a joke and it's dishonest so you can all play the victim. 

People have different opinions, get over it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> They’re excited about AEW. Dark tomorrow, Dynamite Wednesday. They already hate The shows even though they haven’t seen them yet but they’ll still watch and tell us they hate them.
> 
> And at the same time tell us how Tommy Dreamer and Ken Shamrock were needed to put over guys on Impact Wrestling


don’t forget about BTE tonight


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and fired. Sometimes the other penny drops
> 
> toxic is toxic
> 
> it’ll be interesting to see what happens if he buries your new love Impact


He already has. He said they wrestle in a barn.



NXT Only said:


> They’re excited about AEW. Dark tomorrow, Dynamite Wednesday. They already hate The shows even though they haven’t seen them yet but they’ll still watch and tell us they hate them.
> 
> And at the same time tell us how Tommy Dreamer and Ken Shamrock were needed to put over guys on Impact Wrestling


Nobody said Dreamer and Shamrock were needed just that they were used well.

Why do you AEW superfans have to twist everything?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He already has. He said they wrestle in a barn,


oof, bit unfair that

in Covid era their sets look basically = to performance center and daily’s place

i’d give Daily’s the slight edge, but still


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW wanted him and *literally every other major company in the past 30 years has employed him at some point.*
> 
> No1 WaNtS HiM!1!111


So has Russo....


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Your responses on here tell me otherwise. You're constantly complaining about us and the direction we choose to go and trying to police our opinions.
> 
> You are even trying to tell me what I'm thinking or what I want. I want the product to improve, if you're not adult enough to have an honest conversation about how AEW (which obviously affects you) can improve then obviously a forum dedicated to wrestling isn't the right place for you. I'm getting sick of having my words twisted and being told how I should feel by you guys. It's a joke and it's dishonest so you can all play the victim.
> 
> People have different opinions, get over it.


I don’t have an issue with different opinions it’s when you take your opinions as facts and spam the forum with them or repeat them all day

What you may deem as better might be worse to someone. So in the end who’s right? But you and a couple others who run around here saying they don’t know what they’re doing, or this person is lying and Cornette is right or that match sucked, this persons buried. It’s like no matter what they do there’s an angle one of you finds to shit on it.

They’ve showed you their hand and you continue to watch and bitch about it. WWE showed me there’s and I walked because I got over it. Why do you and others continue to watch something that pisses you off every week?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He already has. He said they wrestle in a barn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they were used well but AEW doesn’t use their talent well. Lol fucking agendas man. Y’all are sick in the head.

Also y’all think calling someone a Superfan is insulting meanwhile you weirdos watch the same show, don’t like it, post about it and then watch again.

So would you rather be a Superfan or a weirdo?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oof, bit unfair that
> 
> in Covid era their sets look basically = to performance center and daily’s place
> 
> i’d give Daily’s the slight edge, but still


Daily's is easily the best set up. Something about it going from dusk to night just makes it much more aesthetically pleasing


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Since people are talking about Impact, I'll add I bought Slammiversary, and I thought it was OK at best, main event was good, everything else ranged from atrocious-decent, really bad technical issues.

I'd give it a 5/10 or so, but given that it was supposed to be the show to put a ton of steam back on Impact, I don't think it really accomplished that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and fired. Sometimes the other penny drops
> 
> toxic is toxic
> 
> it’ll be interesting to see what happens if he buries your new love Impact


He was fired by the WWE in 2005 and TNA in 2009 or whatever. Every other time has been him walking out of a company. WCW, main roster WWF, OVW (he was part-ownerROH, GFW, MLW, NWA. You don’t have your facts lined up right at all. 



NXT Only said:


> Lol companies have through Cornette like wrestlers ran through his wife.
> 
> Cornette doesn’t fit the AEW culture, AEW never wanted any part of him. Ever.


No, Cornette does not fit the AEW culture. But they absolutely did want him. Tony Khan, especially. TK would have been frothing at the mouth for Cornette and The Elite to bury their issues, but Corny has too much personal/professional pride.

Sure, he’s lying about the conversations with TK he had as AEW was forming. Because TK coming out and saying “No we didn’t” and shattering a decades long reputation for being the most honest man in wrestling would be a smart decision. Stop it.

It’s crazy that it’s so important to AEW super fans that AEW doesn’t even have anything to do with Jim Cornette. I wonder if it would break their hearts to learn that it was true



NXT Only said:


> This show doesn’t have an impact on my life like it does yours and others. I watch it, enjoy it and then move on to other things.
> 
> I’ve learned in life that I need to focus my energy on things I can control. Complaining about Dynamite or its direction is a waste of energy.
> 
> Think about it, you guys are on here day after day crying and nothing has changed. So why do you keep crying?


Another “I hate wrestling.” You never seen this from any side other than the “AEW is perfect” side. 



RelivingTheShadow said:


> It's crazy a Dynamite special has double the amount of posts that a WWE PPV has. WWE is dead on this board, crazy to see from my lurking days in 2011.


Translates to nothing. NXT forum is dead as fuck, almost definitely a more popular product worldwide. 



NXT Only said:


> I don’t have an issue with different opinions it’s when you take your opinions as facts and spam the forum with them or repeat them all day
> 
> What you may deem as better might be worse to someone. So in the end who’s right? But you and a couple others who run around here saying they don’t know what they’re doing, or this person is lying and Cornette is right or that match sucked, this persons buried. It’s like no matter what they do there’s an angle one of you finds to shit on it.
> 
> They’ve showed you their hand and you continue to watch and bitch about it. WWE showed me there’s and I walked because I got over it. Why do you and others continue to watch something that pisses you off every week?


Some opinions are better formed than others.

And here’s an “I actually hope people don’t watch AEW” post. They only come from the super fan side.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I don’t have an issue with different opinions it’s when you take your opinions as facts and spam the forum with them or repeat them all day
> 
> What you may deem as better might be worse to someone. So in the end who’s right? But you and a couple others who run around here saying they don’t know what they’re doing, or this person is lying and Cornette is right or that match sucked, this persons buried. It’s like no matter what they do there’s an angle one of you finds to shit on it.
> 
> They’ve showed you their hand and you continue to watch and bitch about it. WWE showed me there’s and I walked because I got over it. Why do you and others continue to watch something that pisses you off every week?


I was called out for this months ago and have made a concerted effort to say "in my opinion" because some of you completely lack comprehension (not a bait, mods) and take a lot of my posts the wrong way. Every single post on here that isn't news is an opinion, it doesn't need to be stated and just because I have conviction in my thoughts doesn't mean I think I'm always right.

In saying that, what I deem as better would simply be better. Hammerstone over Stunt? 2 solid talents feuding instead of 2 jobbers fighting over who is the worst in the company? Someone who loves training and improving over someone like Janela or Chuck Taylor? Treating guys like PAC, Omega and Penta like bigger deals? Not hiring their friends if they're not very good? Having your wrestlers not admit to being absolute cunts on podcasts? Having guys like Private Party train a bit before they get on TV? Better selling and psychology to tell better stories in the ring? No teleportation? No g-string spots? Having MJF and Hangman cut promos when they were sitting at home and giving them screen time being a better option than sitting in the crowd? Following through with pushes after almost getting guys like Jungle Boy and Scorpio Sky over? 

Let me know when I say something that wouldn't be better than the option we were given. These are some of my biggest problems with the company. Just because you confuse my talking points with the other people who are critical doesn't mean my points lack meaning. 

*they don’t know what they’re doing- *Pretty sure it's been universally admitted that they're learning on the job and they don't quite know what they're doing. *

or this person is lying- *Tony Khan and Cody made a claim that they would be different, Ellis Island blah blah blah. Shawn Spears, the guy that was treated badly in WWE got his pants pulled down with Tully's face on his underwear. It's very similar to the other company and denying it is dishonest.

*Cornette is right- *I think I've listened to Cornette 6-7 times ever. I rarely know what his opinions are, but I've seen him be correct pretty often.

*or that match sucked- *Some of them do suck, so what?*

this persons buried*- I mean, how can anyone take Spears seriously after that burial that occured? Burials have happened

I've said before, I watch because some of my favourite wrestlers are there and they have a lot of potential to actually be different to WWE. It's that simple. Plus if I want to watch it and make complaints in the hope that they somehow see it (or the thousands of people that agree) and change then that would be great. Like I said, they're learning on the job and hopefully they improve. They got better, than worse again but imagine if they were the same company that debuted without listening to what the fans like and dislike?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I was called out for this months ago and have made a concerted effort to say "in my opinion" because some of you completely lack comprehension (not a bait, mods) and take a lot of my posts the wrong way. Every single post on here that isn't news is an opinion, it doesn't need to be stated and just because I have conviction in my thoughts doesn't mean I think I'm always right.
> 
> In saying that, what I deem as better would simply be better. Hammerstone over Stunt? 2 solid talents feuding instead of 2 jobbers fighting over who is the worst in the company? Someone who loves training and improving over someone like Janela or Chuck Taylor? Treating guys like PAC, Omega and Penta like bigger deals? Not hiring their friends if they're not very good? Having your wrestlers not admit to being absolute cunts on podcasts? Having guys like Private Party train a bit before they get on TV? Better selling and psychology to tell better stories in the ring? No teleportation? No g-string spots? Having MJF and Hangman cut promos when they were sitting at home and giving them screen time being a better option than sitting in the crowd? Following through with pushes after almost getting guys like Jungle Boy and Scorpio Sky over?
> 
> ...


I aint reading all that man. This isn't your personal diary.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I aint reading all that man. This isn't your personal diary.


You're not going to read the post disputing your bullshit? Sounds like an echo chamber. Must be fun in there. Reading 4 small paragraphs must be difficult.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> You're not going to read the post disputing your bullshit? Sounds like an echo chamber. Must be fun in there. Reading 4 small paragraphs must be difficult.


Didn't read, dont care.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said I hate wrestling lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Didn't read, dont care.


Doesn't like facts, what an intelligent member of this forum you're proving to be.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> So they were used well but AEW doesn’t use their talent well. Lol fucking agendas man. Y’all are sick in the head.
> 
> Also y’all think calling someone a Superfan is insulting meanwhile you weirdos watch the same show, don’t like it, post about it and then watch again.
> 
> So would you rather be a Superfan or a weirdo?


I'm only going to touch on the first part because the second part is silly.

AEW don't use ex WWE guys well. They push them to the top, then they fall down to the midcard and stay there where they beat all the young talent coming through. That's a poor use of the WWE guys unless they're absolute mega stars and even then they should probably be putting guys over by now.



RelivingTheShadow said:


> Since people are talking about Impact, I'll add I bought Slammiversary, and I thought it was OK at best, main event was good, everything else ranged from atrocious-decent, really bad technical issues.
> 
> I'd give it a 5/10 or so, but given that it was supposed to be the show to put a ton of steam back on Impact, I don't think it really accomplished that.


I won't touch on the matches because you're entitled to your view but wanted to say that the show didn't really have "really bad technical issues". Their microphones echoed at points and I think they had a few seconds of dead air at one point. Sure, tech issues throughout the night but not really bad ones.



NXT Only said:


> I aint reading all that man. This isn't your personal diary.


It's a super short post though?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I aint reading all that man. This isn't your personal diary.


This is just outright disrespectful. Fuck this BS.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> The Wood said I hate wrestling lol.


You said that people take wrestling too seriously, yes? Inherently in there is criticism of people caring, and the idea that wrestling = stupid. That’s where this comes from. It’s from this dismissive idea that people should give a shit about it. Well, fuck that. I do give a shit about wrestling, and I think it’s worth thinking about, talking about and trying to fix.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Concerning Impact, I don't really see New Japan partnering with them. Wasn't it reported that Anthem removed New Japan from AXS because NJPW declined to enter in a working relationship with Impact? 

As far as AEW teaming with New Japan, I imagine it could be mutually beneficial for both promotions. Haven't most of the AEW detractors here stated that they want to see AEW get better? Surely they would endorse such a partnership because it would improve the overall AEW product.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rexmundi said:


> Concerning Impact, I don't really see New Japan partnering with them. Wasn't it reported that Anthem removed New Japan from AXS because NJPW declined to enter in a working relationship with Impact?
> 
> As far as AEW teaming with New Japan, I imagine it could be mutually beneficial for both promotions. Haven't most of the AEW detractors here stated that they want to see AEW get better? Surely they would endorse such a partnership because it would improve the overall AEW product.


It would drag New Japan down, not raise up AEW.

The only realistic options are the continued partnership with ROH, MLW and possibly the NWA if they remain around. This will be the CMLL cycle of promotions. AEW, Impact and AAA can work together as another cycle, possibly with DDT or some other Japanese promotion (Dragon Gate?).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Just to weigh in DG is the best option for a Japanese partnership due to the ready made connection with pac


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW don't use ex WWE guys well. They push them to the top, then they fall down to the midcard and stay there where they beat all the young talent coming through. That's a poor use of the WWE guys unless they're absolute mega stars and even then they should probably be putting guys over by now.


i feel you

Jericho should have put OC over - the pain is real.

i can‘t think of another instance of this though......  

just remind me?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i feel you
> 
> Jericho should have put OC over - the pain is real.
> 
> ...


Dustin put over archer.

And if you want to be technical they both put each other over lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i feel you
> 
> Jericho should have put OC over - the pain is real.
> 
> ...


This is the same shit I heard when Jinder Mahal won the WWE Title. "You said you wanted new main eventers." Yeah, guys that are actually good.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> This is just outright disrespectful. Fuck this BS.


Deal with it. You guys can make your points without posting a million paragraphs.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> You said that people take wrestling too seriously, yes? Inherently in there is criticism of people caring, and the idea that wrestling = stupid. That’s where this comes from. It’s from this dismissive idea that people should give a shit about it. Well, fuck that. I do give a shit about wrestling, and I think it’s worth thinking about, talking about and trying to fix.


I said it doesn't control my life. I watch it, enjoy it and the move on. You, and others, let it control your emotions. 

You cant fix something you have no control over and the issue you base everything off of your perception of what it should be. That's not fixing it, that's catering it to your preferences. Doesn't mean the show will be better, just means you'll enjoy it more.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a super short post though?


This is a super short post. I am not reading a diary entry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Then you’re a pointless, waste of time poster.

So, again, fuck that BS.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Then you’re a pointless, waste of time poster.
> 
> So, again, fuck that BS.


That’s the nicest thing you’ve ever said to me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Deal with it. You guys can make your points without posting a million paragraphs.


It was 4. You can't count and lack the reading comprehension necessary to understand what I am saying anyway. Mods need to start doing something about these threads becoming about us instead of the actual topic at hand.


----------

